# 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten



## MomentInTime (12. September 2016)

*17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Am 17.09. - also kommenden Samstag - werden in 7 Großstädten in Deutschland Großdemos gegen CETA, TTIP, TiSA & Co. stattfinden,
weil besagte Art von Handelsabkommen Mechanismen installieren würden, die mittelfristig Demokratie und Grundrechte aushebeln und Sozialstandards verramschen würden.

Die Rede ist von Mechanismen wie:
Investorenschutz-Klausel - Klagerecht für Großkonzerne gegen Staaten bei entgangenen Gewinnen und entgangenen vermuteten Gewinnen durch "zu soziale Gesetzgebung" vor befangenen Privat-Gerichten
Regulierungs-Rat - Gesetzes-Vorab-Check durch Industrielobbyisten-Gremium auf "ausreichende Wirtschaftsfreundlichkeit" noch bevor überhaupt ein Parlament die Gesetzesentwürfe zu Gesicht bekommt
Stillstands-Klausel - Sozialstandards können nur noch stillstehen oder abgesenkt werden, aber nicht mehr erhöht werden

Es ist wichtig, dass so viele Leute wie möglich von der StopTTIP/stopCETA-Demo mitbekommen
und da hingehen, weil im Oktober 2016 CETA unterschrieben werden soll; CETA gilt als TTIP durch die Hintertür,
weil's US-Großkonzernen alles ermöglicht, was TTIP ermöglicht, wenn sie 'ne Tochter-Firma in Kanada haben.
Die Unterzeichnung von CETA gilt es durch massiven Widerstand aus der Bevölkerung zu verhindern.

Geht bitte hin, wenn ihr könnt, und weist euren Bekanntenkreis im Vorfeld drauf hin.

Alle Info's - von Mitfahrbörse, Demoroute, Flyer & Plakate - sind in 1 Tweet gepackt, bitte retweeten: stopTTIP auf Twitter: "Aufruf https://t.co/CnOS2JkSmI
Anreise https://t.co/YCWHNVDpig
Flyer/Plakate https://t.co/RqGibl51eu
#CETA #stopCETA https://t.co/7rPuu1xohg"

Ablauf: TTIP Demo: Bundesweiter Demo-Tag
Mitfahrbörse: TTIP Demo: Mitfahrborse


----------



## Research (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wer kommt nach Berlin?


----------



## KonterSchock (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Bin auch gegen diese Machenschaften! 

Ist sowas auch in Darmstadt im Gange?

oh Wiesbaden ist auch dabei, ja dann bin ich dort.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Dafür extra nach Köln fahren und dann soll es am Samstag auch noch regnen... Iehhh. 
Werde aber vermutlich da sein, weil ich mir anschauen möchte, was für Leute da sein werden.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Wenn irgendein Typ von der heute show da ist, klau ihm das Mikro oder sag, dass du an eine globale Verschwörung glaubst.


----------



## Red-Hood (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn irgendein Typ von der heute show da ist, klau ihm das Mikro oder sag, dass du an eine globale Verschwörung glaubst.


Das werde ich sogar gesagt haben, ohne dass ich es gesagt habe. Aber danke für die Anregung. 
Wie gesagt, möchte ich eher schauen, was für Menschen da sein werden und mich mit diesen unterhalten.

War ja auch bei der Türkendemo, die dort vor paar Wochen an selber Stelle stattfand.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> War ja auch bei der Türkendemo, die dort vor paar Wochen an selber Stelle stattfand.



Meinst du jetzt die Pro Erdogan Demo?
Wieso machst du nicht Threads auf, wo du deine Erfahrung mitteilst?


----------



## Red-Hood (12. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt die Pro Erdogan Demo?
> Wieso machst du nicht Threads auf, wo du deine Erfahrung mitteilst?


Ja, die meine ich.

Das wäre zwar möglich... dennoch beziehe ich die Infos hauptsächlich aus Eigeninteresse und habe hier ein eher kleines Mitteilungsbedürfnis bezüglich dieser Themen.
Als Presseskeptiker ist man doch sowieso unglaubwürdig.


----------



## MomentInTime (18. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Die 7 Groß-Demos am Samstag waren ein voller Erfolg. Bundesweit demonstrierten 320.000 Leute gegen CETA, TTIP, TiSA & Co.
Damit zeichnet sich ein starker Aufwärts-Trend im Widerstand gegen besagte Abkommen ab:

2012 haben in Deutschland gut 100.000 Menschen gegen ACTA demonstriert - Resultat: ACTA war damit politisch verbrannt und wurde von allen Parteien im EU-Parlament abgelehnt. Da sieht man: Widerstand wirkt !

2015 demonstrierten in Berlin 200.000 Menschen gegen CETA, TTIP, TiSA & Co.

2016 - und jetzt waren's schon bundesweit 320.000 Menschen, die gegen CETA, TTIP, TiSA & Co. demonstrierten

Der Widerstand wird auch dringend gebraucht: CETA ist ein Schlüssel-Moment zeitgenössischer Politik. Scheitert CETA, wird auch TTIP und TiSA dieses Schicksal ereilen; kommt aber CETA durch, ist das ein Dammbruch, nach dem TTIP und TiSA dann auch nicht mehr aufzuhalten sind.

Das beste wäre, wenn der Widerstand gegen CETA, TTIP, TiSA & Co. heute bei der Berlin-Wahl in die Wahlkabine getragen wird: Also, Linke oder Piraten wählen. No-Gos: SPD, CDU, FDP, AfD


----------



## T-Drive (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Leider interessiert das alles den dicken Erzengel gar nicht  nur leeres Geschwafel "für die Menschen"


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Die SPD hat Ceta am Montag durch gewunken.
Und wenn Ceta kommt, kommt der Rest sowieso.

Und TTIP funktioniert sowieso nicht, wie die sich das alle vorstellen.
Ist ja schön und gut, dass die Automobilbranche einen einheitlichen Standard zwischen den USA und Europa schaffen will. Finde ich persönlich ganz gut -- ich arbeite in der Autobranche -- also die Abgasgesetze in Kalifornien und das metrische System aus Europa.
Aber in den USA entscheiden die 50 Bundesstaaten und nicht Washington. Selbst wenn TTIP also kommen sollte, braucht das Kalifornien oder Texas nicht die Bohne zu interessieren, die können weiterhin machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Zumal man sowas in wie vielen Minuten hätte aushandeln können statt wie vielen Monaten?
Selbst bei vielen solchen Anpassungen wäre das wohl schneller gewesen.
Also einzeln zu lösen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und TTIP funktioniert sowieso nicht, wie die sich das alle vorstellen..



TTIP wird kommen, schon alleine deswegen, weil die amerikanischen Konzerne immer mehr Kohle raffen müssen 

Da spielt es keine Rolle, ob der Gabriel etwas zu sagen hat

Das Problem ist ja, das wir den Amis immer noch in den Arsch kriechen

Mit einer fähigen EU-Kommission würde es anders aussehen

Solange aber ehem. Funktionäre problemlos Funktionäre von Goldman Sachs und Co. werden

wird das nix


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Gabriel ist sowieso eine Luftnummer und TTIP ist schon Geschichte. Da kannst du demonstrieren, wie du willst, das kommt.
Du hast letztendlich nur eine Möglichkeit -- die Konzerne zu meiden und andere Produkte zu kaufen.


----------



## Research (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Dann verklagen die uns auf entgangene Gewinne.


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da kannst du demonstrieren, wie du willst,



Ich demonstriere nicht, Widerstand ist eh zwecklos


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich demonstriere nicht, Widerstand ist eh zwecklos



Ich vermeide Produkte und hole mir die Klorollen vom Supermarkt ausm Klo. 
Gegessen wird das, was hinten im Wals herumläuft.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mit einer fähigen EU-Kommission würde es anders aussehen


I don't feel pain!

Die gute EU-Kommission wollte die Länderparlamente sogar von den Verhandlungen ausschließen, weil es dort zumindest manchmal vorgespielte Bedenken gibt/gab.
Die Lobbyisten sitzen bereits dort, wo sie durch kein anderes Organ überwacht werden. Demokratische EU halt.


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Die EU Kommission besteht ja aus Leuten, die von den Regierungen bestimmt wurden. Und die Regierung wird von Lobbyisten gesteuert.
Ergo ist klar, wer da hockt.


----------



## Red-Hood (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die EU Kommission besteht ja aus Leuten, die von den Regierungen bestimmt wurden. Und die Regierung wird von Lobbyisten gesteuert.
> Ergo ist klar, wer da hockt.


Wichtig ist nur, dass diese Leute besser wissen, was wir wollen, als wir es tun. Unsere Rechte beschränken sich aufs Wollen und das ist gut so.


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Naja, wenn man mal bedenkt, das ausgerechnet diese Person Jose Manuel Barroso – Wikipedia

jetzt als Lobbyist, für die weltweit größte Zockerbank tätig ist,

dann habe ich so langsam meine Zweifel, 

ob einer von denen überhaupt an Europa denkt


----------



## Red-Hood (20. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> ob einer von denen überhaupt an Europa denkt


An Europa denken sie alle, aber nicht an das, was sie uns verkaufen.
Die EU zeigt doch so langsam ihre wahre Fratze. Diese bösen, bösen Engländer wollten doch nur aus der EU, weil sie alle komplett ungebildete Nazi-AFD-Wähler sind... 

on topic:
Auch wenn ich selbst wirklich extremst gegen TTIP bin, weil ich mir die Mühe gemacht habe, mir die Leaks von Greenpeace anzuschauen und am Samstag auf der Demo war, werde ich mir einen Ast ablachen, wenn es doch so durchgezogen wird, als geschähe dies im Interesse der Bürger. 

An dieser Stelle muss ich nicht auf meine Signatur verweisen.


----------



## T-Drive (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Red-Hood schrieb:


> werde ich mir einen Ast ablachen,



Das Lachen wird uns bald vergehen wenn die sozialen Standards weiter nach unten geschraubt werden, wird die Agenda 2010 von den beiden Gangstern damals eine Lachnummer sein. Selbst die (nur auf dem Papier) geltenden Umweltstandards werden zum Wohle des Profits aufn Kopp gehauen. Was dem Stimm- und Bezahl Vieh sonst noch an Kosten wegen entgangener Gewinne um die Ohren fliegt wird zwar lustig aber zum Lachen ist mir bei diesen Aussichten nicht.
Die tolle Angleichung irgendwelcher technischen Standards dient ebenso nur dem Profitstreben der Konzerne. Durch das abschaffen der Einfuhrzölle entgehen dem Staat einnahmen und die externe Industrie kann ihren kompletten Schrott bei uns auf den Markt werfen und etablierte gut Produkte verdrängen, man kauft schließlich nur billig. Der Vorteil für uns Verbraucher ist mir schleierhaft, vlt. sehe ich aber alles zu schwarz ...


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Dem Verbraucher wird suggeriert, dass er davon nur gewinnen kann -- also als Konsument.
Dass diesere Konsument aber auch ein Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ist, die eben die Nachteile ausbügeln darf, wird dabei gerne vergessen.
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das in anderen Branchen ist, aber in der Automobilindustrie wird Ttip insgesamt begrüßt, da es viele Sachen vereinfachen wird -- zumindest ist das eben das, an das geklammert wird.
Ich selbst glaube nicht daran, da eben die 50 einzelnen Bundesstaaten der USA solche Dinge für sich selbst entscheiden und sich nicht aus Washington bestimmen lassen müssen.
Und wieso der Unsinn mit den Schietsgerichten drin sein muss, damit man Staaten verklagen kann, ist mir echt schleierhaft.
Als Staat würde ich einfach sagen, dass ich das nicht haben will und fertig, aber die Lobbyisten sorgen dafür, dass das mit drin sein wird, denn die Unternehmen wollen ja die Kohle machen, egal mit welchen Mitteln.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Das Lachen wird uns bald vergehen wenn die sozialen Standards weiter nach unten geschraubt werden, wird die Agenda 2010 von den beiden Gangstern damals eine Lachnummer sein. Selbst die (nur auf dem Papier) geltenden Umweltstandards werden zum Wohle des Profits aufn Kopp gehauen.


Dem bin ich mir bewusst. Schrieb ja, dass ich mir die Leaks durchgelesen habe. Nur das Beste fürs Volk!


----------



## OnionRings (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Im Grunde ist es doch egal, 
ob sich die Menschheit mit Schwermetallen im Grundwasser und nicht erforschten Gen Nahrungsmitteln oder einem Atomaren Krieg um die Ecke bringt.


Beides sehe ich als WinWin Situation:

1) die Firmen können noch 30,40,50 Jahre Gewinn machen,
2) der Mensch ist das schlechteste was auf diesem Planeten je entstanden ist, ist der erstmal wieder weg kann es für die Natur nur besser werden.


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

...was mir missfällt ist die Geheimhaltung bezüglich TTIP......sowas macht immer verdächtig.
Auch verstehe ich die Kritik an Teilen des Abkommens....komplett verteufeln würde ich dieses Freihandelsabkommen jedoch nicht, es bietet ein enormes Potenzial für Wirtschaftswachstum, von den Wettbewerbsvorteilen ggü. der Konkurentstaaten ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## OnionRings (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



> Wirtschaftswachstum,


Dieses bescheuerte Unwort


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Dieses bescheuerte Unwort



...von mir aus auch "steigendes BIP" wenn dir das besser gefällt.


----------



## Research (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Gibt es dazu irgendwie belastbare Zahlen?


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Research schrieb:


> Gibt es dazu irgendwie *belastbare* Zahlen?



Nein, woher auch.
Wir hatten ja bisher noch keine solch große Freihandelszone.
Also kann man nur grobe Schätzungen abgeben.
Deutschland hat als Exportwirtschaft natürlich die besten Grundvoraussetzungen davon zu profitieren......es sind ja auch nicht nur Großunternehmen die davon profitieren, dass wird im weitesten Sinne von den Kritikern suggeriert, ist aber nicht der richtige Schluss.
Gerade Großunternehmen haben per se seit Jahrzehnten internationale Beziehungen und sind schon global aufgestellt. Die Profitieren am ehesten von der Zollfreiheit welchen sie direkt als Gewinn umsetzen.
Viel wichtiger ist TTIP für kleinere Unternehmen.
Der gebeutelte Mittelstand der durch die Russland-Sanktionen geschröpft wurde, kann durch die Öffnung des US-Marktes sehr stark profitieren.

//
Eines der Grundprobleme von TTIP ist einfach wie schlecht es von der Politik verkauft wurde.
Wenn man Leute auf TTIP anspricht wissen sie meist 2 Dinge --> Chlorhühnchen und Genmais.
Da geht es um viel mehr.
Und auch wenn ich persönlich von Herrn Gabriel nicht so viel halte, er hatte auch mal einen hellen Moment als er sagte:"Wenn wir es nicht machen, machen es Andere und das wäre ein enormer Wettbewerbsnachteil für Deutschland. --> damit hat er ausnahmsweise recht.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Soso. 
Freihandelsabkommen: Mehr Wachstum durch TTIP ist ein Marchen | ZEIT ONLINE

Man achte mal aufs Datum des Artikels...


----------



## aloha84 (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Soso.
> Freihandelsabkommen: Mehr Wachstum durch TTIP ist ein Marchen | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> Man achte mal aufs Datum des Artikels...



...nichts genaues weiß man nicht.
Auch neuere Studien sind ähnlich nichts-sagend, das einzige was sie gemein haben ist, dass es keine weiteren Schrumpf- oder Abbaueffekt gibt, oder populärer ausgedrückt keine Rezession.
Das ist für Länder wie Griechenland, Italien, Portugal, Spanien wichtig.

Wie oben schon mal erwähnt, belastbare Zahlen gibt es nicht und wird es auch nicht geben.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP &amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp; CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



aloha84 schrieb:


> ...nichts genaues weiß man nicht.
> Auch neuere Studien sind ähnlich nichts-sagend...



Also scheinbar liest du irgend etwas anderes nebenbei aber mein Link erklärt das keine nennenswerten Vorteile bestehen.  

Nichtssagend ist was ganz anderes...

Ohne belastbare Zahlen bleiben eben nur Prognosen, eben jene werden aber für die Argumentation von TTIP und CETA herangezogen. 

Also kann man sich doch mal genauer anschauen wie glaubhaft diese Prognosen erhoben wurden und darüber sprechen. 

Immer diese zurückhaltende Position einzunehmen und auf "belastbare" Zahlen zu warten... ist einfach nur dämlich. Dann ist der Zug nämlich abgefahren. Dann reden wir auch nicht mehr über Chlorhähnchen sondern über die laufenden Prozesse, wie die amerikanische Pharmaindustrie unsere Krankenhäuser aufkauft, Trinkwasser aus der Leitung teurer wird als Champagner und so weiter. Jaja alles schwarzgemalt, aber dann bringen euch die "belastbaren" Zahlen gar nix mehr. Außer der Einsicht, dass der Zug bereits vor langer Zeit abgefahren ist.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn man Leute auf TTIP anspricht wissen sie meist 2 Dinge --> Chlorhühnchen und Genmais.
> Da geht es um viel mehr.



Die zwei Sachen reichen doch schon.
Denn wenn sowas drin ist, will ich den Rest erst gar nicht haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die zwei Sachen reichen doch schon.
> Denn wenn sowas drin ist, will ich den Rest erst gar nicht haben.



Die Privatisierung von Infrastrukturen wie der Wasserversorgung wäre auch so ein Grund, TTIP und CETA abzulehnen. Und es gibt noch hunderte, wenn nicht tausende anderer Gründe wie z.B diese Schiedsgerichte.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Für einstellige Wachstumsraten über Jahrzehnte gesehen. Klingt doch verlockend.


----------



## Research (21. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

So verlockend das sich kleine und mittelständische Unternehmen dagegen zusammenschließen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Research schrieb:


> So verlockend das sich kleine und mittelständische Unternehmen dagegen zusammenschließen.


Eher werden Kleinstunternehmen nach TTIP endgültig Geschichte sein, wenn es so weit kommt.
Besonders für die Lebensmittelgeschäfte sehe ich endgültig schwarz, wenn die Großhändler aus dem Ausland noch mehr die Kontrolle übernehmen.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Nochmal lesen, ihr redet aneinander vorbei, sagt aber dasselbe. Ironie ist in Textform schwerer zu erkennen.


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Eher werden Kleinstunternehmen nach TTIP endgültig Geschichte sein, wenn es so weit kommt.
> Besonders für die Lebensmittelgeschäfte sehe ich endgültig schwarz, wenn die Großhändler aus dem Ausland noch mehr die Kontrolle übernehmen.



Ttip und Co. wird ja von den Großunternehmen gemacht. Die entscheiden dann, was für den einzelnen gut ist und was überhaupt an Lehrmaterial in den Schulen noch vorkommt.
Denn ein Unternehmen wie BASF, das gerade Monsanto gekauft hat, wird in den Lehrbüchern, die sie bezahlen, sicher nicht drin stehen haben, wie gefährlich Gen manipulierte Pflanzen sind.
Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Schauspieler Hugh Grant CEO von Monsanto ist.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ist nicht der Schauspieler aber ein witziger Zufall allemal.


----------



## Polyethylen (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ttip und Co. wird ja von den Großunternehmen gemacht. Die entscheiden dann, was für den einzelnen gut ist und was überhaupt an Lehrmaterial in den Schulen noch vorkommt.
> Denn ein Unternehmen wie BASF, das gerade Monsanto gekauft hat, wird in den Lehrbüchern, die sie bezahlen, sicher nicht drin stehen haben, wie gefährlich Gen manipulierte Pflanzen sind.
> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wieso der Schauspieler Hugh Grant CEO von Monsanto ist.


Bayer möchte Monsanto kaufen, nicht BASF.
Und inwiefern genetisch veränderte Pflanzen gefährlich sein sollen, das erkläre mir mal, denn bis jetzt gibt's keine einzige gut durchgeführte und belastbare wissenschaftliche Studie, die aufzeigt, das GMOs gefährlicher als konventionell gezüchtete Pflanzen sind. Eher sind sie besser als non-GMOs: Bt-Mais senkt Insektizideinsatz, Goldener Reis könnte jährlich 250-500Tsd Kinder in Asien vor der Erblindung bewahren, eine resistente Kartoffel (von BASF entwickelt) würde hohe Ernteausfälle wegen der Kartoffelfäule verhindern... 
Naja, vielleicht kommt mit CRISPR/Cas9 hoffentlich bald eine Wende, wenn selbst der Bioforscher Urs Niggli sagt, das habe großes Potenzial. Aber Greenpeace und Co. werden da auch wieder ne Hetzkampagne gegen erfinden und Fortschritt erfolgreich verhindern.


----------



## Research (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Gab da mal genetisch angepassten Raps.
Dort wurden die festeren Bestandteile aus der Pflanze (Fasern) genommen.

Ließ sich leichter verarbeiten.

Nur tötete es alle Wildtiere die es aßen.
Blieb schlicht stecken. (Material lag im Magen. Eklige Angelegenheit. Waren die Anfänge der genet. "verbesserten Pflanzen.)


Aktuell machen Pestizide die man in Pflanzen reinzüchtet die Sache mit den Bienen interessant.


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Generell sollte man sich wohl eher den Bienen widmen...


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Bayer möchte Monsanto kaufen, nicht BASF.



Stimmt, Bayer war das. Aber wo ist der Unterschied?



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Und inwiefern genetisch veränderte Pflanzen gefährlich sein sollen, das erkläre mir mal, denn bis jetzt gibt's keine einzige gut durchgeführte und belastbare wissenschaftliche Studie, die aufzeigt, das GMOs gefährlicher als konventionell gezüchtete Pflanzen sind. Eher sind sie besser als non-GMOs: Bt-Mais senkt Insektizideinsatz, Goldener Reis könnte jährlich 250-500Tsd Kinder in Asien vor der Erblindung bewahren, eine resistente Kartoffel (von BASF entwickelt) würde hohe Ernteausfälle wegen der Kartoffelfäule verhindern...



Nun ja, man hatte damals auch Asbest verbaut, weils ja so super war. Heute ist es krebserregend.
Früher hatte man FCKW als Kühlmittel verwendet. Heute weiß man, dass es die Ozonschicht zerstört.
Aber du gehst davon aus, dass genverändertes Material absolut nie zu irgendwas führen kann.
Lustig.
Dabei sollte dir doch bekannt sein, dass die Wissenschaft niemals sagt, dass etwas richtig ist, sondern immer sagt, dass etwas im Augenblick nicht falsch ist. 



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht kommt mit CRISPR/Cas9 hoffentlich bald eine Wende, wenn selbst der Bioforscher Urs Niggli sagt, das habe großes Potenzial. Aber Greenpeace und Co. werden da auch wieder ne Hetzkampagne gegen erfinden und Fortschritt erfolgreich verhindern.



Die Natur hat schon einen Grund gefunden, wieso die Pflanzen und Tiere und alles andere so ist, wie es ist. Der Mensch sollte sich da nicht einmischen, in Dingen, von denen er keine Ahnung hat, was das für Auswirkungen hat.
Früher hatte man Kaninchen nach Australien gebracht, weil man sie jagen wollte. Die Kaninchen haben sich vermehrt, so sehr, dass die heimischen Arten vor dem Aussterben stehen.
Ja ja, Menschen wissen, was sie tun. Echt zum Schießen. 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Generell sollte man sich wohl eher den Bienen widmen...



Bienen und Fliegen sind ungemein wichtig.


----------



## Amon (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Nicht zu vergessen die Dingos oder die Aga Kröte. 

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Bayer möchte Monsanto kaufen, nicht BASF.
> Und inwiefern genetisch veränderte Pflanzen gefährlich sein sollen, das erkläre mir mal, denn bis jetzt gibt's keine einzige gut durchgeführte und belastbare wissenschaftliche Studie, die aufzeigt, das GMOs gefährlicher als konventionell gezüchtete Pflanzen sind. Eher sind sie besser als non-GMOs: Bt-Mais senkt Insektizideinsatz, Goldener Reis könnte jährlich 250-500Tsd Kinder in Asien vor der Erblindung bewahren, eine resistente Kartoffel (von BASF entwickelt) würde hohe Ernteausfälle wegen der Kartoffelfäule verhindern...
> Naja, vielleicht kommt mit CRISPR/Cas9 hoffentlich bald eine Wende, wenn selbst der Bioforscher Urs Niggli sagt, das habe großes Potenzial. Aber Greenpeace und Co. werden da auch wieder ne Hetzkampagne gegen erfinden und Fortschritt erfolgreich verhindern.




Für den Mensch direkt ist das natürlich nicht gefährlich, problematisch wird es aber wenn ein Unternehmen sich Genmais patentieren lässt und dann den gesamten Markt kontrolliert 

Oder nett: Den Kühen Mais geben und sich dann wundern wenn Kolibakterien entstehen und es gibt noch viel mehr solcher Geschichten. Man unterschätzt die Folgen nur schnell


----------



## -Shorty- (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Vor allem wenn man die Bedeutung des Wortes "System" im Begriff Ökosystem unterschätzt. Das Great  Barrier Reef vor Australien machts uns vor, aber die Menscheit will es nicht begreifen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wir rotten uns sowieso selber aus, bei dieser Menschenmasse, die hier schon hocken


----------



## Polyethylen (22. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nun ja, man hatte damals auch Asbest verbaut, weils ja so super war. Heute ist es krebserregend.
> Früher hatte man FCKW als Kühlmittel verwendet. Heute weiß man, dass es die Ozonschicht zerstört.
> Aber du gehst davon aus, dass genverändertes Material absolut nie zu irgendwas führen kann.
> Lustig.
> Dabei sollte dir doch bekannt sein, dass die Wissenschaft niemals sagt, dass etwas richtig ist, sondern immer sagt, dass etwas im Augenblick nicht falsch ist.


wenn man danach gehen würde, dürfte nie etwas neues eingeführt werden, da es eventuell Risiken gibt, welche man mit dem jetzigen Stand der Technik nicht erklären kann. Dann würden wir heute noch in Höhlen hausen. Dann gäbe es heute auch keine Computer und wir könnten hier nicht diskutieren, wer weiß, was diese Geräte alles für negative Auswirkungen haben, von denen wir jetzt noch nichts wissen.
Seit mittlerweile 20 Jahren GMOs wurde noch keine Studie herausgebracht, die darstellt, das diese eine Gefahr sind, also nehme ich auch das als Bewertungsgrundlage. Eine funktionierende Glaskugel hab ich hier leider nicht rumfliegen.



> Die Natur hat schon einen Grund gefunden, wieso die Pflanzen und Tiere und alles andere so ist, wie es ist. Der Mensch sollte sich da nicht einmischen, in Dingen, von denen er keine Ahnung hat, was das für Auswirkungen hat.
> Früher hatte man Kaninchen nach Australien gebracht, weil man sie jagen wollte. Die Kaninchen haben sich vermehrt, so sehr, dass die heimischen Arten vor dem Aussterben stehen.
> Ja ja, Menschen wissen, was sie tun. Echt zum Schießen.


Wieso wird die Natur als perfekt dargestellt? Das alles, unsere Existenz, ist Zufall, da hat kein übermächtiger Gott mitgemischt, der den Pflanzen diese und jene Gene mitgegeben hat. Übrigens müssten nach dieser Logik alle heutigen großflächig angebauten Nutzpflanzen verboten werden, da diese nur durch jahrhundertelange gezielte Züchtung (sprich Genveränderung) so sind, wie sie heute sind. Und vor allem ist CRISPR/Cas9 nichts unnatürliches, das Produkt lässt sich von "normaler" Züchtung nicht unterscheiden, da nur pflanzeneigene Gene verändert werden, was auch bei normaler Züchtung passiert (nur dauert das Jahrzehnte länger). Heutzutage werden Samen radioaktiv bestrahlt damit die Gene verändert werden, in der Hoffnung, das ein Samenkorn richtig verändert wurde, das ist natürlich viel besser, als eine genaue Methode, bei der man genau weiß, was wie wo verändert wird, NICHT.
Und ich hab nirgendwo gesagt, das der Mensch unfehlbar ist und noch nie Fehler gemacht hat.



> Bienen und Fliegen sind ungemein wichtig.


Das stimmt und deswegen ist es wichtig z.B. den Insektizidverbrauch zu senken, wie es mit schädlingsresistenten Pflanzen möglich ist (also z.B. Bt-Mais). Ebenso ist es wichtig, so wenig Ackerfläche wie möglich und so viel wie nötig zu verwenden, damit mehr Naturräume existieren, aber dies ist auch nur mit einem hohen Ertrag pro Hektar möglich. Deswegen ist meiner Meinung nach Biolandbau umweltschädlicher als konventionell, da dort im Durchschnitt 30-50% mehr Fläche für den gleichen Ertrag verbraucht werden. Dazu (und zu Landwirtschaft allgemein) folgender wissenschaftlicher Vortrag: Hightech-Angste und Idyllvorstellungen - YouTube



blautemple schrieb:


> Für den Mensch direkt ist das natürlich nicht gefährlich, problematisch wird es aber wenn ein Unternehmen sich Genmais patentieren lässt und dann den gesamten Markt kontrolliert
> 
> Oder nett: Den Kühen Mais geben und sich dann wundern wenn Kolibakterien entstehen und es gibt noch viel mehr solcher Geschichten. Man unterschätzt die Folgen nur schnell


Was ist daran falsch, ein Patent auf das Produkt anzumelden? Wie soll die forschende Firma sonst ihre Kosten wieder reinbekommen, wenn ohne Patentschutz das Produkt von anderen kopiert und billiger angeboten? Und Patente laufen nach einiger Zeit auch aus, dann sind sie frei verfügbar. Der goldene Reis ist übrigens von Anfang an lizenzfrei. Und es gibt ja nicht "den" genveränderten Mais, da mischen mehrere Firmen im Saatguttrog mit (Syngenta, Bayer, Monsanto, BASF, Dow, DuPont, ...)
Wo hast du das mit den Kühen her, gibt's da irgendwo einen Artikel zu? Würde das gerne lesen, davon hab ich nämlich noch nichts gehört.

Wollte jetzt garnicht soviel schreiben, da das ja nur wenig mit dem Ausgangsthema zu tun hat (deswegen habe ich den ersten Post auch so kurz gehalten)...


----------



## T-Drive (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Entschuldigung, aber

Ich kenne nichts was perfekter wäre als die Natur, schließlich hält sie uns schon 100k Jahre aus und am leben. 
Ob die Pflanze gespritzt wird oder die Eigenschaft der Pestizide schon intus hat durch die Genmanipulation ist unerheblich für die Insekten.
 Erst stirbt die Biene dann der Mensch, heißt es. Auf deutsch : ohne Bestäubung keine Ernte 

Züchtung ist eine Auslese und Kombination verschiedener Samenarten, keine Genmanipulation, das ist wohl der entscheidende Unterschied.

In Mittel-Südamerika wollen sie den kleinen Bauern verbieten ihre uralten, zig verschiedenen Sorten Mais anzubauen, das ist ein kleines Beispiel was falsch ist an Patenten auf Lebensmittel. In Deutschland sind auch schon etliche Sorten Kartoffeln vom Markt verschwunden deshalb. 
Die mickrigen Konzerne Bayer, Basf, Monsanto müssen ja die Welt beherrschen.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Wieso wird die Natur als perfekt dargestellt? Das alles, unsere Existenz, ist Zufall, da hat kein übermächtiger Gott mitgemischt, der den Pflanzen diese und jene Gene mitgegeben hat. Übrigens müssten nach dieser Logik alle heutigen großflächig angebauten Nutzpflanzen verboten werden, da diese nur durch jahrhundertelange gezielte Züchtung (sprich Genveränderung) so sind, wie sie heute sind. Und vor allem ist CRISPR/Cas9 nichts unnatürliches, das Produkt lässt sich von "normaler" Züchtung nicht unterscheiden, da nur pflanzeneigene Gene verändert werden, was auch bei normaler Züchtung passiert (nur dauert das Jahrzehnte länger). Heutzutage werden Samen radioaktiv bestrahlt damit die Gene verändert werden, in der Hoffnung, das ein Samenkorn richtig verändert wurde, das ist natürlich viel besser, als eine genaue Methode, bei der man genau weiß, was wie wo verändert wird, NICHT.
> Und ich hab nirgendwo gesagt, das der Mensch unfehlbar ist und noch nie Fehler gemacht hat.



Wo ist die Natur perfekt?
Arten sterben aus und neue entstehen. Das ist nun mal Evolution.
Andererseits sind noch nie so viele Arten ausgestorben, seit der Mensch den Planeten nach seinen Vorstellungen formt.

Und dieses Geschwafel von der Industrie, dass mit Genprodukten alles besser wird ist sowieso das Allerletzte.
Es gibt heute mehr als genug Nahrung für alle Menschen. Nicht die Produktion ist das Problem, sondern die Verteilung. 
Während in Europa Millionen Tonnen an Lebensmitteln jährlich weggeworfen werden, verhungern anderswo Menschen auf der Welt.
Während Anbauflächen genutzt werden, um sich das Zeugs dann in den Tank zu füllen oder Tieren in den Hals zu stopfen, damit wir Auto fahren und Fleisch essen können, verhungern anderswo Menschen.
In Indien verfaulen Nahrungsmittel, weil man versucht, die Preise in die Höhe zu treiben anstatt den Menschen Essen zu geben.
Solange sowas geschieht, spielt es keine Rolle, ob man verbesserte Erträge erreicht oder nicht -- das Wetten auf Nahrungsmittel muss beendet werden.
Die Privatisierung von Grundbedürfnissen des Menschen muss beendet werden. 
Nahrung, Wasser, Unterschlupf, Energie -- all das muss unabhängig von miesen Spekulationen garantiert werden.


----------



## OField (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



> Und dieses Geschwafel von der Industrie, dass mit Genprodukten alles besser wird ist sowieso das Allerletzte.



Stichwort Terminatorsaatgut oder wie das Zeugs heißt. GMO sind doch nur eine Geldmaschine. Wobei man Genmanipulation im Allgemeinen allerdings auch als Evolution 2.0 bezeichnen kann, aber das ist jetzt Off-Topic.


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Ich kenne nichts was perfekter wäre als die Natur, schließlich hält sie uns schon 100k Jahre aus und am leben.


Rein interessehalber: Sind Pocken, TBC, Pest, etc. für dich auch ein Zeugnis davon wie perfekt die Natur ist und dass der Mensch ja nicht eingreifen sollte, um die Ausbreitung solcher Krankheiten zu verhindern?

Bambi-Syndrom – Psiram


Und unabhängig davon: Derweil in Österreich: Ceta: SPO in Osterreich stellt sich gegen Freihandelsabkommen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Jedes Bakterium kann dich hinraffen.
So ist das nun mal mit der Evolution. Jede Art muss sich aufs Neue beweisen, dass sie überlebensfähig ist.
Und angesichts von 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde, spielt es keine Rolle, ob ein paar an Pocken, TBC, Ebola oder sonst an was sterben. Es hat keinen Einfluss auf die Art an sich.


----------



## blautemple (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Naja jetzt könnte man natürlich Fragen ob diese Krankheiten von der Natur so gewollt sind oder halt einfach zum Kreis des Lebens dazu gehören. Für die Natur ist es ja irgendwie nicht so gut das wir so lange leben ^^


----------



## OField (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



blautemple schrieb:


> Naja jetzt könnte man natürlich Fragen ob diese Krankheiten von der Natur so gewollt sind oder halt einfach zum Kreis des Lebens dazu gehören. Für die Natur ist es ja irgendwie nicht so gut das wir so lange leben ^^



Ich finde es ohnehin amüsant wie die "Natur" personifiziert wird. Es ist ja kein etwas, was die Dinge reguliert. Genauso unsinnig ist der Begriff "Markt" in BLW/VLW. Es sind bloß Begriffe erfunden von Menschen, aber keine echten Entitäten. Leben lebt einfach aus seiner eigenen und der Konsequenz der Naturgesetze heraus, weil es einfach funktioniert. Und Leben das nicht funktioniert gibt es nicht, weil's ein Widerspruch in sich wäre.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



blautemple schrieb:


> Naja jetzt könnte man natürlich Fragen ob diese Krankheiten von der Natur so gewollt sind oder halt einfach zum Kreis des Lebens dazu gehören. Für die Natur ist es ja irgendwie nicht so gut das wir so lange leben ^^



Denkst du denn, dass sich jemand Viren ausdenkt?
Die gehörten schon immer dazu und man könnte meinen, dass ein Virus eben auch Mutationen auslösen kann, die meist eher schlecht sind, aber hier und da auch Erfolgreicher machen.

Aber das hat nun gar nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.



OField schrieb:


> Ich finde es ohnehin amüsant wie die "Natur" personifiziert wird. Es ist ja kein etwas, was die Dinge reguliert. Genauso unsinnig ist der Begriff "Markt" in BLW/VLW. Es sind bloß Begriffe erfunden von Menschen, aber keine echten Entitäten. Leben lebt einfach aus seiner eigenen und der Konsequenz der Naturgesetze heraus, weil es einfach funktioniert. Und Leben das nicht funktioniert gibt es nicht, weil's ein Widerspruch in sich wäre.



Tja, wenn du eine Theorie hast, wie aus Aminosäuren und ein paart Basen Leben entstehen kann, dann her mit der Information und hol dir nebenbei noch den Nobelpreis ab.


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Also bzgl. Genmais gibt es schon einige handfeste Probleme die eigentlich auch bekannt sind, auch wenn sie noch erfolgreich verdrängt werden. Genmais ist im Prinzip nicht ressistent. Man baut lediglich ein Giftgen ein, damit der Mais sein eigenes Insektizid produziert. Da gibt es nur ein paar Probleme. Was passiert wenn Schädlinge tagein tagaus das selbe Gift fressen? Die meisten gehen ein, aber es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis ein paar überleben, sich anpassen und ihrerseits immer unempfindlicher oder gar ressistent werden. Das ist keine graue Theorie und schon oft genug vorgekommen. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb man in der normalen Landwirtschafft wenn möglich immer Pflanzenschutzmittel mit unterschiedlichen Wirkstoffen im Wechsel einsetzt. Das selbe gilt für Pilzkrankheiten, Mehltau und was es nicht noch alles gibt.
Desweiteren, was die Schädlinge fressen dürfen auch wir verkonsumieren. Beim herkömmlichen Pflanzenschutz bricht man frühestmöglich ab, damit möglichst viele Giftstoffe vor der Ernte abgewaschen/abgebaut werden. Bei Genmanipulierten Pflanzen die ihre eigenen Gifte einlagern "könnte" das problematisch werden.


----------



## Research (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Zumal bei Mais das Gift ja "im Boden" bleibt, man erntet nur den Kolben.

Der giftige Rest bleibt auf dem Feld.


----------



## Rolk (23. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen. Der Giftanteil kann von Pflanze zu Pflanze und von Pflanzenteil zu Pflanzenteil erheblich Schwanken. Auch ein gewichtiger Punkt der zu Ressistenzbildung führen wird.


----------



## OnionRings (24. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Naja nicht umsonst ist die USA an der EU so interessiert, 
ca. 1/4 ihrer Acker-Böden haben die Amis mit ihrem Gen/Chemie-Wahn schon selbst unbestellbar gemacht


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Und vergiss dabei nicht das Fracking. Da sind sie auch schon komplett durchgegangen und haben Landstriche unbewohnbar gemacht.


----------



## Adi1 (24. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und vergiss dabei nicht das Fracking. Da sind sie auch schon komplett durchgegangen und haben Landstriche unbewohnbar gemacht.



Warum wohl?

Solange der Gewinn an erster Stelle steht, wird sich daran nichts ändern


----------



## Rolk (24. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das die Amis an unseren Böden interessiert sind glaube ich jetzt weniger. Wir gehen ja selbst schon Richtung Osten auf der Suche nach neuen Ackerflächen. Es geht eher darum unseren Verbraucherschutz weiter auszuhöhlen, damit sie ihre Chemiecocktails hier bei uns als Nahrungsmittel absetzen können.


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das die Amis an unseren Böden interessiert sind glaube ich jetzt weniger.



Auch deutsche Unternehmen sind an Fracking interessiert und wenn jetzt US Konzerne Verbindungen eingehen und Umweltgesetze das Fracking hier verbieten, könnten sie klagen und am Ende Geld herausschinden, das der Steuerzahler aufbringen muss.


----------



## Rolk (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ja das könnte der nächste grosse Ölrausch werden. Milliardenklagen über internationale Schiedsgerichte die man als gut betuchter Kläger schön beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Um wieder das Thema aufzugreifen. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass die Demonstrationen was gebracht haben.
Die SPD hat Ceta durch gewunken, auch, weil Gabriel natürlich die Leute angesprochen hat, die noch Karriere in der SPD machen wollen und sich nicht gegen den Kanzlerkandidaten stellen können.
So gesehen war es klar, dass die SPD nichts dagegen haben wird.
Schade, ich hätte mir gerne mal kritische Stimmen gewünscht, aber letztendlich will jeder Politiker nur an die Fleischtröge der Wirtschaft um später lukrative Beraterverträge zu bekommen.


----------



## T-Drive (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist die Natur perfekt?
> Arten sterben aus und neue entstehen. Das ist nun mal Evolution.



Die Evolution, der ständige Wandel, Arten verschwinden neue tauchen auf (Saurier/Säugetiere zB.) , das ist doch Natur. Zu "Arten verschwinden" gehören auch die Krankheiten die die Art Mensch dahinrafft, wobei sie für viele selbst verantwortlich sind und das gejammere kommt nur vom anerzogenen Herrschaftsdenken dieser Spezies über ihre Lebensgrundlage, unseren Planeten. Früher oder später wird sie auch von der Oberfläche verschwinden. Auch wenn iwann kein Wasserstoff mehr vorhanden ist und der letzte Stern verglüht ist, ist das Natur.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Der Mensch wird aber nicht von einer Krankheit ausgerottet. 
Kann man gut an Ebola sehen, auch dort gibt es Menschen, die immun sind, ebenso wie bei HIV.
Und bei 7 Milliarden Individuen reicht eine Epidemie sowieso nicht, da müsste schon eine Pandemie her, aber Pandemien werden heute ja künstlich aufgeputscht. Vogelgrippe und Konsorten.


----------



## T-Drive (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch wird aber nicht von einer Krankheit ausgerottet.
> Kann man gut an Ebola sehen, auch dort gibt es Menschen, die immun sind, ebenso wie bei HIV.
> Und bei 7 Milliarden Individuen reicht eine Epidemie sowieso nicht, da müsste schon eine Pandemie her, aber Pandemien werden heute ja künstlich aufgeputscht. Vogelgrippe und Konsorten.



Das habe ich, und kann ich, ebensowenig wie du, behaupten


----------



## Research (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> []
> Die SPD hat Ceta durch gewunken, auch, weil Gabriel natürlich die Leute angesprochen hat, die noch Karriere in der SPD machen wollen und sich nicht gegen den Kanzlerkandidaten stellen können.
> So gesehen war es klar, dass die SPD nichts dagegen haben wird.
> []


Alles für Projekt 18! (18%)

Mal sehen wie CDU/SPD diesmal die Bundestagswahl halten wollen wenn beide unter 30/20% rutschen.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ob man nächstes Jahr die große Koalition abwählen kann?


----------



## T-Drive (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wird bestimmt ne größere aus drei kleineren


----------



## Research (25. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Aller guten Dinge sind 4.


----------



## OField (26. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du eine Theorie hast, wie aus Aminosäuren und ein paart Basen Leben entstehen kann, dann her mit der Information und hol dir nebenbei noch den Nobelpreis ab.



Wozu braucht die Entstehung von Leben eine "höhere" Gewalt, welche es erzeugt?  Wozu braucht das Universum und die Naturgesetze ein Daseinsgrund, ein Gott/Natur (oder wie auch immer du die Höhere Gewalt nennen magst) darf aber von selbst aus existieren? Unlogisches Denken, wenn du mich fragst. Leben ist entstanden, weil die Spielregeln der Naturgesetze es zulassen. Weshalb aber die Dinge so sind, wie sie sind, ist nun mal willkürlich.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



OField schrieb:


> Wozu braucht die Entstehung von Leben eine "höhere" Gewalt, welche es erzeugt?  Wozu braucht das Universum und die Naturgesetze ein Daseinsgrund, ein Gott/Natur (oder wie auch immer du die Höhere Gewalt nennen magst) darf aber von selbst aus existieren? Unlogisches Denken, wenn du mich fragst. Leben ist entstanden, weil die Spielregeln der Naturgesetze es zulassen. Weshalb aber die Dinge so sind, wie sie sind, ist nun mal willkürlich.



Tja, das Problem bei den Evolutionstheorie Anhängern ist eben, dass es keine plausible Theorie gibt, wie eben Leben tatsächlich entstanden ist.
Einfach ein paar Aminosäuren in Ketten und vielleicht mal ein paar RNA Basenpaare reicht da nicht. Das ist eben kein Leben. Aber -- Schwupps, gab es plötzlich Leben auf der Erde -- und nachweislich auch nur dort. Auf keinem anderen Himmelskörper wurde bisher Leben nachgewiesen.

Genauso könnte man fragen, wieso es so viele Elementarteilchen gibt. Im Prinzip brauchst du nur eine Handvoll, um die Leuchtende Materie im Universum zu erklären.
Trotzdem gibt es da z.B. das Top Quark, das die Masse eines Gold Atoms hat -- aber wozu?
Und wieso braucht es überhaupt Quarks? Das Elektron ist ein Elementarteilchen, mit einer Ladung, die genauso groß ist wie die von zwei Up und einem Down Quark.
Alles sehr suspekt. 

Aber ich will nicht vom thema abschweifen.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das Problem bei den Evolutionstheorie Anhängern ist eben, dass es keine plausible Theorie gibt, wie eben Leben tatsächlich entstanden ist.
> Einfach ein paar Aminosäuren in Ketten und vielleicht mal ein paar RNA Basenpaare reicht da nicht. Das ist eben kein Leben. Aber -- Schwupps, gab es plötzlich Leben auf der Erde -- und nachweislich auch nur dort. Auf keinem anderen Himmelskörper wurde bisher Leben nachgewiesen.



Das wird wohl Zufall sein 

Weil mit unserer primitiven Technik noch keine anderen Lebensformen entdeckt worden,

bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass es keine Anderen gibt 

Bei dieser gigantischen Größe unseres Universum, fällt es mir schwer daran zu glauben, dass wir die einzige "etwas denkende Spezie" sind 

Solche perfekten Rahmenbedingungen muss es millionenfach geben


----------



## OnionRings (27. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Weil mit unserer primitiven Technik noch keine anderen Lebensformen entdeckt worden,
> bedeutet es noch lange nicht, dass es keine Anderen gibt
> 
> Bei dieser gigantischen Größe unseres Universum, fällt es mir schwer daran zu glauben, dass wir die einzige "etwas denkende Spezie" sind



Der Mensch sieht sich als das Absolute an,
kommt mit einem Bemannten Raumschiff aber schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht einmal bis zum Mars.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei dieser gigantischen Größe unseres Universum, fällt es mir schwer daran zu glauben, dass wir die einzige "etwas denkende Spezie" sind



Könnte aber durchaus der Fall sein.
Man muss mal darüber nachdenken.
Die Sonne ist ein Stern der dritten Generation. Sie ist aus den Resten einer Supernova entstanden, ebenso wie die Planeten.
Diese Supernova hat die Elemente erzeugt, aus denen die Planeten und alles andere besteht.
Leben an sich kann also nicht aus Sternen der ersten Generation entstanden sein, weil es damals nur Wasserstoff und Helium gab.
Leben aus der zweiten Generation ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, weil die "Brutstätten" der Sterne dicht zusammen waren. Eine Supernova innerhalb von 10 Lichtjahren hätte das Leben auf der Erde beendet.
Ergo kann es nur Leben mit Sternen der dritten Generation geben -- wie eben unsere Sonne.
Dazu muss es eben ein Planet in der habitaten Zone des Sterns sein. Dann muss der Planet irgendwoher Wasser bekommen, denn er ist selbst viel zu heiß dafür.
Dann strahlte die Sonne nicht immer mit der gleichen Strahlungsenergie wie heute. Zum Anfang des Sonnensystems war sie viel schwächer.
Wieso also ist die Erde nicht zu einem Eisplanet geworden?
Dann der ungewöhnlich große Mond, den die Erde hat, der mit seiner Schwerkraft die Erde stabilisiert hat. Ohne den Mond würde die Erde deutlich mehr trudeln und es gäbe wesentlich stärkere Wetterveränderungen. Abgesehen davon würde sich die Erde auch schneller um die eigene Achse drehen. Der Mond hat die Erde auf 24 Stunden abgebremst, während die Erde den Mond auf rund 28 Tage abgebremst hat.
Soo schlecht kann also ein großer Mond für eine Planeten nicht sein.

Dann gibt es noch eine Ungereimtheit.
In unserem Sonnensystem sind die großen Gasplaneten weit draußen. In anderen Exosystemen, die wir bisher gefunden haben, sind die Gasplaneten aber sehr dicht am Zentralstern. Wieso also ist das bei uns nicht auch so?
Die meisten Sterne sind sowieso Doppel oder Mehrfachsternsysteme. Auf denen kann man kein Leben erwarten, da es nicht stabil genug ist.
Dazu muss dann der Stern auch eine bestimmte Größe haben, damit das Leben genug Zeit hat um sich zu entwickeln. Dann darf es keine Störungen geben, die die Entwicklung behindern oder gar stoppen.
Die Sonne ist ein gelb-grüner Zwergstern. Er ist perfekt. Er brennt lange, aber nicht so schnell, er stößt -- relativ betrachtet -- wenig starke Elektromagnetische Strahlung aus. Dazu schwankt die Sonne nicht in der Helligkeit oder Leuchtkraft -- abgesehen eben davon, dass die Strahlung der Sonne immer weiter zu nimmt, je älter sie wird.

Solche Sterne sind jetzt aber eher selten in der Galaxie. Die meisten sind entweder viel größer oder eben viel kleiner. Rote Zwergsterne können auch Leben erschaffen, so ist das nicht, aber es würde sich grundsätzlich von unserem bekannten Leben unterscheiden. Unsere Sinne haben sich mit den gelb-grünen Stern entwickelt. die Sinne eines roten Sterns würden ganz anders aussehen.

zusammen betrachtet ergibt das ein Bild. Dass das Leben woanders durchaus möglich ist -- aber nur eben als Einzeller -- ein komplexes Lebewesen, das sich seiner Selbst bewusst ist, ist da eher selten.
Vielleicht gibt es mehr, wenn die vierte Generation an Sternen an die Reihe kommt -- also in 5 Milliarden Jahren oder so.
Wichtige ist jetzt eher die Frage zu klären, ob es in unserem Sonnensystem auch anderswo Leben in irgendeiner Form entwickelt hat oder hatte. Also der Mars, die Monde der Gasplaneten.
Leben, wie wir es kennen, braucht flüssiges Wasser. Das ist das A und O.
Finden wir Leben -- in irgendeiner Form außerhalb der Erde, wäre das ein Beweis dafür, dass es normal ist, dass sich Leben entwickelt.


----------



## blautemple (27. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ein Jammer dass ich das wohl nicht mehr erleben werde


----------



## Adi1 (27. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



OnionRings schrieb:


> Der Mensch sieht sich als das Absolute an,
> kommt mit einem Bemannten Raumschiff aber schon seit Jahrzehnten nicht einmal bis zum Mars.



Dahin werden wir schon noch kommen, danach ist aber Feierabend 

Bis dahin sind die Ressourcen der Erde ohnehin schon fast vernichtet durch die extreme Überbevölkerung,

eine Handvoll von Menschen wird es wohl packen bis zum Mars,

dann ist aber Schluß


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

In 500 Millionen Jahren ist schon Feierabend. Dann wird die Strahlung der Sonne so stark sein, dass das Wasser auf der Erde verschwinden wird.
Entweder unterirdisch leben oder mit Generationen Raumschiffen auf die Reise gehen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Entweder unterirdisch leben oder mit Generationen Raumschiffen auf die Reise gehen.


Dafür müsste man schon jetzt anfangen zu forschen und zu entwickeln, aber wen heute kümmert das, niemand, der heute lebt, lebt so lange, dass er das noch erleben wird. Wo hat die Menschheit je Nachhaltigkeit interessiert? 
Sieht man doch an der Ressourcenausbeutung und am Klimawandel ganz gut. Erst wenn es schon fast zu spät ist, wird angefangen, hier und dort so langsam was zu machen. Es ist eher so, dass es schon in den nächsten 50 Jahren gehörig knallen wird, wenn das globale Wirtschafts- und Finanzsystem zusammenbricht. Und weitere 50 Jahre später nochmal, wenn die natürichen Ressourcen erschöpft sind.

Die ultimative Lösung wären Replikatoren, dann gäbe es theoretisch keine Hungersnöte mehr, niemand müsste mehr für sein Brot arbeiten müssen, Terroristen wären zu überfressen, um noch Bomben zu bauen und organisierte Kriminalität würde an Absatz verlieren. 
Ist aber genauso utopisch wie Raumschiffe, denn wir sind hier ja nicht bei Star Trek.


----------



## T-Drive (28. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

So wie wir gestrickt sind würden wir uns dann wegen den Replikatoren die Köpfe einschlagen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. September 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> In 500 Millionen Jahren ist schon Feierabend. Dann wird die Strahlung der Sonne so stark sein, dass das Wasser auf der Erde verschwinden wird.
> Entweder unterirdisch leben oder mit Generationen Raumschiffen auf die Reise gehen.



Nö, in spätestens 100 Jahren wird hier wohl Schluß sein

Dann wird die Klimaerwärmung wohl radikal zuschlagen, gigantische Landstriche werden unbewohnbar werden,

die Meere liefern auch keine Ressourcen mehr, die Flüchtlingsströme werden immense Ausmaße annehmen 

Dabei werden die letzten Reserven mit allen Mitteln militärisch verteidigt/erobert


----------



## Klinge Xtream (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*

Also Betatester für Spiele gern, nicht aber für Nahrung!
ERSCHRECKEND!!! Ein Landwirt packt aus!!! (Genmais-Skandal, Freimaurer, Politik-Mafia) - YouTube

440.000 Farmer verklagen Syngenta wegen GMO-Mais - Sammelklage vor dem Bundesgericht gewahrt! - Farmers suing Syngenta over GMO corn granted class action status in federal court - netzfrauen– netzfrauen


----------



## Polyethylen (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Also Betatester für Spiele gern, nicht aber für Nahrung!
> ERSCHRECKEND!!! Ein Landwirt packt aus!!! (Genmais-Skandal, Freimaurer, Politik-Mafia) - YouTube
> 
> 440.000 Farmer verklagen Syngenta wegen GMO-Mais - Sammelklage vor dem Bundesgericht gewahrt! - Farmers suing Syngenta over GMO corn granted class action status in federal court - netzfrauen– netzfrauen


Gottfried Glöckner - der strotz einfach nur vor Unwissen (oder Lügen), ganz davon abgesehen, was dieser Kanal in der Beschreibung noch für geistige Ergüsse teilt. Und ja nicht Ausrufezeichen und capslock im Titel vergessen sonst übersieht man das Video noch 
Und dann noch die hetzfrauen als Quelle, ernsthaft? Netzfrauen – Psiram
Wenn man schon über solch ein Thema diskutieren möchte, dann doch bitte mit seriösen wissenschaftlichen Studien, Vorträgen oder ähnlichem, aber die sind ja alle gekauft, richtig? Wieso bekomm' ich eigentlich kein Geld von denen, irgendwas mach ich falsch


----------



## Klinge Xtream (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> ...



Und deine Argumente sind PSIRAM und Smileys. Was ich davon halte? Schau in meinem Profil unter Interessen nach!


----------



## Polyethylen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Klinge Xtream schrieb:


> Und deine Argumente sind PSIRAM und Smileys. Was ich davon halte? Schau in meinem Profil unter Interessen nach!


Wenn Du das bei mir suchst, wirst Du es leider nicht finden.

Du wirst doch nicht wirklich die netzfrauen als seriös bezeichnen, oder? Lies doch einfach mal auf psiram (was an der Seite nun schon wieder schlecht sein soll, verstehe ich zwar nicht) den Punkt "Ernährung und Gesundheit", teils sind sogar die wirren Originalbeiträge als Quelle mit angegeben. Und dann sag mir bitte, das die serös sind. Mir zumindest hat schon der erste Stichpunkt "impfkritisch" gereicht, da das ja schon aufzeigt, das die nicht an Fakten interessiert sind. Der wissenschaftliche Konsens zeigt nämlich, das Impfungen sehr wohl schützen (was schon der normale Verstand sagt, wenn man im Biologieunterricht aufgepasst hat).

Und Gottfried Glöckner ist einfach nur ein dreister Lügner. Angeblich sollen den seine Kühe an einer genveränderten Maissorte verstorben sein, aber nach einer Untersuchung des BVL kamen diese Wissenschaftler zum Schluss, dass die "unzureichende Qualität von Grassilage, die Glöckner zusätzlich verfütterte, die Ursache war. In einigen der Tiere konnten die Veterinäre Botulismus-Bakterien identifizieren." (Quelle: Mythos und Wahrheit: Zehn populare Irrtumer uber die Gentechnik - WELT Punkt 5). Lieder finde ich keinen Originalbericht des BVL, ist ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen her, deshalb nur die Zeitungsquelle. Außerdem, warum ist dieses Problem nur bei diesem Landwirt aufgetreten, in den USA, wo nun der Gentechnikanteil seit Jahren hoch ist gibt's ja nicht solche Schreckensmeldungen über tausende tote Kühe...
Sorry, aber Deine Quellen sind unter aller Sau, ganz dem Motto "ich hab meine Meinung, verwirre mich bitte nicht mit Fakten."


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

@polyethylen: Danke für den wirklich aufschlussreichen Link!


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Tote Kühe eher nicht, höchstens im Burger.
Dafür solche Späße:
Fefes Blog

Passt ne ganz, ich weiß.
Siehe: Monsanto GM Corn in Peril: Beetle develops Bt-resistance
Fefes Blog


Frosche: Hormone im Wasser machen Weibchen zu Mannchen - WELT
Männertitten, anyone?


----------



## koffeinjunkie (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

@*Polyethylen*
Ich würde lieber die Anfänge der Epidemien untersuchen und schauen ob der Rückgang verschiedener Krankheiten wirklich an den Impfungen liegt oder sich nicht doch eher aufgrund der Hygieneumstände verbessert haben. Ich tippe mehrheitlich auf letzteres womit ich die Moderne Medizin nicht ihrer Daseinsberechtigung beraube möchte. Ausserdem finde ich es interessant, dass es Menschen insbesondere Kinder gibt, die trotz Impfung dennoch die eine oder andere Krankheit bekommen. Daher wäre ich mit sogenannten "Fakten" vorsichtig. Mit solchen Schutzmaßnahmen macht man nicht nur erst seit der Moderne Geld sondern schon viel älter. Ich würde wirklich nur für das nötigste impfen, statt einen Chemiecocktail in sich oder das eigene Kind  jagen zu lassen und so das eigene Abwehrsystem zu entlasten bzw. zu schwächen. Es gab einen Arzt der schon damals glaubte das seine Impfungen die Sterberate in den Hospitälern mindern würde, nur um selbst hinterher einzugestehen, dass der Grund fehlende Sauberkeit und somit an verschiedenen Keimen lag die grassierten. Ist heute in Krankenhäusern nicht viel anders. Es ist auch logisch das man sich in Gesellschaften wo gewisse schwere Krankheiten quasi nicht mehr existent sind, oder es sich um Grippe etc. handelt, dass man da nun wirklich keine Impfung dagegen braucht. Hat schon was von der "sich gegen alles versichern" Mentalität in Deutschland, man könnte es ja brauchen. Je mehr man liest, bspw. die Tagebücher von an Impfungen beteiligten Forschern und Ärzten, so merkt man das da auch viel Mist gemacht wurde und nicht zuletzt ne Art Wettstreit gab wo schnell etwas her musste. Daher würde ich bei all den Toten, insbesondere am Anfangsstadium der Impfungen an sich, nicht so freudig sein. Das ist auch keineswegs an den Haaren herbeigezogen denn Schlamperei findet auch in anderen Bereichen statt, siehe Contergan Skandal bspw. Im Grunde wird heute noch irgendwas auf den Markt geworfen egal ob neue Imfpung, Medikament oder (Behandlungsverfahren), was vielleicht grob an Tieren oder an den Menschen in Afrika getestet wird, bevor es im europäischen Raum eine Zulassung erhält. Bei Behandlungsmethoden sind die Ärzte auch sehr einfallsreich, von Magnetismus, Fußkoordination, Lichttherapie, Schall etc. wird alles angeboten was Rang und Namen hat. Irgendwann ist es auch mal gut.

Was den Genmais angeht, so sagt einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass ALLES was von der natürlichen Beschaffung her abweicht, nicht gut sein kann. Der Mensch und was er erfindet, steht nicht über der Natur und das wird er und seine Erfindungen auch niemals. Daher sind für mich die möglichen Folgen was solch manipulierte Lebensmitteln anrichten können, niemals  vollständig erforschbar. Da brauche ich auch keine Studienergebnisse die man in 10 oder 20 Jahren widerlegt nur um dann 50 Jahre später zu lesen das die widerlegten Beweise erneut widerlegt sind. Das ist einfach nur bescheuertes Theater für die Menschen.
und abzulehnen. Mir reicht schon das ich gesehen habe wie man bspw. Tomaten ohne das es in der Erde steckt mit nur einem grauschwarzen Gesteinsbrocken an der Wurzel schnellzüchtet. Das da rein gar nichts werthaltiges mehr drin ist, spricht für sich. Klimawandel ist auch so Punkt...seit Jahrzenten geht das schon und es war schon vor 40 Jahren die allerletzte Eisenbahn, kauft das wirklich noch jemand ab. Da es aber wahrscheinlich einem gewissen Zyklus folgt, die Erde sich mal mehr erwärmt und dann irgendwann wieder mehr abkült, ist für die sogenannten Experten weniger profitabel. Sehe ich ein.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Was empfindest du als "wichtige" Impfung?

Nur als Beispiel, wer seine Kinder nicht gegen Masern Impfen lässt gehört auf deutsch gesagt "eine durchgezimmert".
Das gleiche bei Kinderlähmung etc.pp.
Das sind Sachen die gehören gemacht und fertig.

Und bei so was hier:
Zehn Grunde, warum Sie Ihre Kinder nicht impfen lassen sollten - Kopp Online
.....bekomme ich das kalte kotzen.


----------



## OField (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In 500 Millionen Jahren ist schon Feierabend. Dann wird die Strahlung der Sonne so stark sein, dass das Wasser auf der Erde verschwinden wird.
> ...



Ich glaube dir ist nicht bewusst wie lang 500 Mio Jahre sind. Der Großteil der technischen Entwicklung von der Steinzeit bis jetzt fand in den letzten 200 Jahren statt. Probleme dürften eher physikalische Grenzen/Energie bereiten, als unser Stand der Technik in ferner Zukunft.


----------



## Polyethylen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Research schrieb:


> Tote Kühe eher nicht, höchstens im Burger.
> Dafür solche Späße:
> Fefes Blog
> Passt ne ganz, ich weiß.
> ...


Ob jetzt Glyphosat oder Bt-Mais: Resistenzen sind meist auf falsche Anwendung zurückzuführen.
In dem Artikel zum Mais steht ja auch, das nur dort Resistenzen entstanden sind, wo 3 mal in Folge der Mais angepflanzt wurde, kein Wunder, so hoch wie der Selektionsdruck da ist. Eine weitere Frage ist (die nicht aus dem Artikel hervorgeht), wieviele Bt-Proteine der Mais besitzt. Wahrscheinlich wurde nur einer mit einem Bt-Protein verwendet, wodurch leichter Resistenzen entstehen können (mit dem vorher angesprochenen Fehler). Mittlerweile gibt es aber auch Mais mit 3 Bt-Proteinen (oder Toxine? - jedenfalls drei Angriffsstrategien sozusagen), wodurch es ungleich schwerer wird, das sich Resistenzen entwickeln.
Das gleiche beim Glyphosat: Es muss immer mit den PSM variiert werden, das war auch vor gentechnisch veränderten Pflanzen so, ansonsten entwickeln sich Resistenzen. 

Das Umweltinstitut München würde ich jetzt nicht als unabhängige Quelle für Studien nehmen (man sehe sich deren Meinung zum Thema an - die Intention sollte wohl klar sein), auch nicht Seralini (da wurden schon mehrere Studien methodisch mangelhaft gemacht), der bei Gentechnik immer gerne angeführt wird.



> Frosche: Hormone im Wasser machen Weibchen zu Mannchen - WELT
> Männertitten, anyone?


Was hat das jetzt mit Gentechnik zutun?
Aber abgesehen davon: Da muss wohl noch geforscht werden, wie man die Hormone im Klärabwasser zerstört - rein instinktiv mit Erfahrungen aus dem anorganischen Grundpraktikum würd ich sagen: Konzentrierte HCl löst fast alle Probleme - wortwörtlich  (bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen). Mit Hormonen und deren Problem hab ich mich aber auch nicht weiter beschäftigt, als das ich dazu jetzt mehr sagen könnte.

//edit: oh, neuer Beitrag, während ich geschrieben habe 


koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*Polyethylen*
> Ich würde lieber die Anfänge der Epidemien untersuchen und schauen ob der Rückgang verschiedener Krankheiten wirklich an den Impfungen liegt oder sich nicht doch eher aufgrund der Hygieneumstände verbessert haben. Ich tippe mehrheitlich auf letzteres womit ich die Moderne Medizin nicht ihrer Daseinsberechtigung beraube möchte. Ausserdem finde ich es interessant, dass es Menschen insbesondere Kinder gibt, die trotz Impfung dennoch die eine oder andere Krankheit bekommen. Daher wäre ich mit sogenannten "Fakten" vorsichtig. Mit solchen Schutzmaßnahmen macht man nicht nur erst seit der Moderne Geld sondern schon viel älter. Ich würde wirklich nur für das nötigste impfen, statt einen Chemiecocktail in sich oder das eigene Kind  jagen zu lassen und so das eigene Abwehrsystem zu entlasten bzw. zu schwächen. Es gab einen Arzt der schon damals glaubte das seine Impfungen die Sterberate in den Hospitälern mindern würde, nur um selbst hinterher einzugestehen, dass der Grund fehlende Sauberkeit und somit an verschiedenen Keimen lag die grassierten. Ist heute in Krankenhäusern nicht viel anders. Es ist auch logisch das man sich in Gesellschaften wo gewisse schwere Krankheiten quasi nicht mehr existent sind, oder es sich um Grippe etc. handelt, dass man da nun wirklich keine Impfung dagegen braucht. Hat schon was von der "sich gegen alles versichern" Mentalität in Deutschland, man könnte es ja brauchen. Je mehr man liest, bspw. die Tagebücher von an Impfungen beteiligten Forschern und Ärzten, so merkt man das da auch viel Mist gemacht wurde und nicht zuletzt ne Art Wettstreit gab wo schnell etwas her musste. Daher würde ich bei all den Toten, insbesondere am Anfangsstadium der Impfungen an sich, nicht so freudig sein. Das ist auch keineswegs an den Haaren herbeigezogen denn Schlamperei findet auch in anderen Bereichen statt, siehe Contergan Skandal bspw. Im Grunde wird heute noch irgendwas auf den Markt geworfen egal ob neue Imfpung, Medikament oder (Behandlungsverfahren), was vielleicht grob an Tieren oder an den Menschen in Afrika getestet wird, bevor es im europäischen Raum eine Zulassung erhält. Bei Behandlungsmethoden sind die Ärzte auch sehr einfallsreich, von Magnetismus, Fußkoordination, Lichttherapie, Schall etc. wird alles angeboten was Rang und Namen hat. Irgendwann ist es auch mal gut.



Zum Impfen: Impfen hilft definitiv, das ist so, das ist Fakt. Schwere Nebenwirkungen (eine Rötung, leichter Druck ist nicht schlimm, das ist auch die Impfreaktion) sind extrem selten (http://www.saarland.de/dokumente/res_gesundheit/Impfplan.pdf Seite 120), es gibt durchschnittlich 40 anerkannte Impfschäden im Jahr in Deutschland. Und mit Impfungen beschädigt man sein Immunsystem nicht, es wird trainiert, da es gefahrlos mit den Teilen der Erreger in Kontakt kommt, die das Immunsystem auch im Falle einer echten Infektion erkennen soll (Antigene). Später kann das Immunsystem durch Gedächtniszellen, die zur Zeit der scheinbaren Infektion angelegt wurden, schneller den Virus eliminieren, da es den Bauplan der entsprechenden Antikörper schon hat. Biologieunterricht Klasse 11-12. Und ehrlich, darüber diskutiere ich nicht viel weiter, weil Impfen zweifelsfrei wirkt. Bestes Beispiel die weltweite Ausrottung der Pocken. Und von welchen Giftstoffen redest du? Aluminium? In einer Dosis ist so wenig drin, da nimmst du über das normale essen täglich mehr auf, aber egal. Und nein, es ist keine Quecksilberverbindung in unseren Impfstoffen, außer einem Pandemieimpfstoff, der im Normalfall aber nicht verwendet wird. Informiere dich bitte hier: http://www.impfen-info.de/
Und sicherlich wird in der Medizin leider teilweise viel Geldschneiderei betrieben, vor allem mit dem ganzen alternativmedizinischen Kram (der bis dato in keiner Studie beweisen kann, eine Wirkung der über dem Placeboeffekt zu besitzen) wie Homöopathie, Bachblüten, Schüsslersalze, Klangschalentherapie, Chiropraktiker, Akupunktur etc. - Komischerweise wird da nie nach Beweisen für die Wirksamkeit gefragt (von den gleichen Personen die Impfungen infrage stellen), das wird einfach so hingenommen. Aber das hier weiter zu diskutieren wäre hier nicht so gut, das ist doch sehr weit vom Thema entfernt, da bräuchten wir wohl ein neues Thema.
Im übrigen bin ich gegen fast alles geimpft, was man so kostenlos mitnehmen kann (besser man hat als man hätte - schaden tut es ja nicht), inkl. der jährlichen Grippeimpfung und FSME und lebe noch, ohne jegliche Beschwerden (Meningokokken A/C/W/Y muss ich mir mal abholen, gibt's von der Krankenkasse zusätzlich geschenkt). Jährlich sterben so ca. 20.000 Menschen an Grippe in Deutschland, soviel zu unnötig. Es ist richtig das der Grippeimpfstoff keine hohe Sicherheit hat, da das Grippevirus sehr mutationsfreudig ist, und die Herstellung auf Prognosen beruht, aber aufgrund von Kreuztoleranzen ist er dennoch zu empfehlen, es kann zumindest helfen, den Verlauf abzuschwächen. Meine Oma bekam durch eine Grippe irreversible Herzschäden und muss bis heute Medikamente nehmen, insofern finde ich auch das Geldargument fragwürdig: Durch solche Menschen verdient die "bööse Pharma" tausendmal mehr als an dem billigen Imfpstoff.

Der Contergan-Skandal hatte die Arzneimittelzulassung außerdem grundlegend verbessert. 



> Was den Genmais angeht, so sagt einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass ALLES was von der natürlichen Beschaffung her abweicht, nicht gut sein kann. Der Mensch und was er erfindet, steht nicht über der Natur und das wird er und seine Erfindungen auch niemals. Daher sind für mich die möglichen Folgen was solch manipulierte Lebensmitteln anrichten können, niemals  vollständig erforschbar. Da brauche ich auch keine Studienergebnisse die man in 10 oder 20 Jahren widerlegt nur um dann 50 Jahre später zu lesen das die widerlegten Beweise erneut widerlegt sind. Das ist einfach nur bescheuertes Theater für die Menschen.
> und abzulehnen. Mir reicht schon das ich gesehen habe wie man bspw. Tomaten ohne das es in der Erde steckt mit nur einem grauschwarzen Gesteinsbrocken an der Wurzel schnellzüchtet. Das da rein gar nichts werthaltiges mehr drin ist, spricht für sich. Klimawandel ist auch so Punkt...seit Jahrzenten geht das schon und es war schon vor 40 Jahren die allerletzte Eisenbahn, kauft das wirklich noch jemand ab. Da es aber wahrscheinlich einem gewissen Zyklus folgt, die Erde sich mal mehr erwärmt und dann irgendwann wieder mehr abkült, ist für die sogenannten Experten weniger profitabel. Sehe ich ein.


Wieso wird wieder das von der Natur geschaffene als "bestes" angesehen? Dann dürften wir im Grunde keine der heutigen Kulturpflanzen essen, die hat alle der Mensch nach seinen Wünschen selektiert (=Genveränderung!), radioaktiv bestrahlt (=Genveränderung!), und heute kann er halt sehr genau bestimmen, was geändert werden soll. Mit Crispr/Cas9 steht die Gentechnik der "natürlichen" Züchtung nicht mehr nach, da das Ergebnis nicht unterscheidbar ist, einzig die erstere Methode geht Jahre schneller, und man weiß genau was verändert wird, nicht wie bei der normalen Züchtung, wo noch viele andere Gene über Jahre unfreiwillig verändert werden bis das Ziel erreicht wird (vielleicht wurde dann auch durch Zufall eine gute Eigenschaft weggezüchtet?).
Und um den Planeten zu schützen und gleichzeitig immer mehr Menschen ernähren zu können brauchen wir die Gentechnik. Mehr Ertrag pro Fläche, widerstandsfähigere, nährstoffreichere, effizientere (also Pflanze kann Dünger besser verwerten) Pflanzen sind da unerlässlich, damit die Ackerfläche nicht noch weiter vergrößert werden muss - wodurch im Gegenzug natürlich auch mehr Naturräume zerstört werden müssten.
Und du hast Recht, niemals ist etwas mit 100% Sicherheit erforschbar, das geht einfach nicht, aber wenn man so arbeiten würde, wären wir noch heute nicht aus der Höhle rausgekommen. 95% reichen auch.


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Zeigt aber schön wohin die Reise geht: 
Optimale Bedingungen: Funktioniert alles.
Feldeinsatz: ALLES geht schief und wird falsch verwendet. Murphy's Law. (Erinnert an den Milchpulverfall in Afrika.)
Züchten wir A in B hinein wird es, wie Glyposat sonstwo landen.

Wenn wir mit sowas hantieren und "einfache" Fehler solche Folgen haben, ja sollten wir das dann nutzen? (Kosten, Nutzen, Schaden)
Und zeig mir bitte die 3 Felder Wirtschaft in irgendeinen Land das solche Mittel/Produkte nutzt.

Fangen wir nun an Sachen gezielt anzuzüchten, etwa Gifte oder Hormone, die Fressfeinden schaden, landet das auch wieder bei uns.

Wir haben über Jahrtausende Gifte aus Pflanzen rausgezüchtet damit diese verträglicher werden. Haben uns Milch "an-trainiert".

Anders sieht es mit solchen Sachen aus:
Antikorper aus Kuhen gegen Ebola und Grippeviren |
            Technology Review

Hier kann man das sehr gut kontrollieren. im Zweifel auf das Tier genau.

Funktioniert nur nicht. Jetzt sterben halt die Bienen.


Hormone und Medikamentenrückstände versucht man schon seid geraumer Zeit im Klärwerk loszuwerden. Klappt nur nicht.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Was den Genmais angeht, so sagt einem der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass ALLES was von der natürlichen Beschaffung her abweicht, nicht gut sein kann. Der Mensch und was er erfindet, steht nicht über der Natur und das wird er und seine Erfindungen auch niemals. Daher sind für mich die möglichen Folgen was solch manipulierte Lebensmitteln anrichten können, niemals  vollständig erforschbar. Da brauche ich auch keine Studienergebnisse die man in 10 oder 20 Jahren widerlegt nur um dann 50 Jahre später zu lesen das die widerlegten Beweise erneut widerlegt sind. Das ist einfach nur bescheuertes Theater für die Menschen.
> und abzulehnen. Mir reicht schon das ich gesehen habe wie man bspw. Tomaten ohne das es in der Erde steckt mit nur einem grauschwarzen Gesteinsbrocken an der Wurzel schnellzüchtet. Das da rein gar nichts werthaltiges mehr drin ist, spricht für sich. Klimawandel ist auch so Punkt...seit Jahrzenten geht das schon und es war schon vor 40 Jahren die allerletzte Eisenbahn, kauft das wirklich noch jemand ab. Da es aber wahrscheinlich einem gewissen Zyklus folgt, die Erde sich mal mehr erwärmt und dann irgendwann wieder mehr abkült, ist für die sogenannten Experten weniger profitabel. Sehe ich ein.



Ich erinnere mich an früher -- also sehr früh, früher als ich gelebt habe -- da hat man die Radioaktivität entdeckt und alle dachten sich nichts dabei. Herrlich, wie das so strahlt.
Man fertigte Schmuckstücke daraus an und die Leute trugen das und reihenweise starben sie daran und es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis man dahinter kam, dass sie an den Folgen der Strahlung gestorben sind.
Heute hat man Zuckerersatzstoffe und es gibt Studien, die zeigen, dass diese Stoffe Krebserregend sein können. 
Es ist nun mal halt schwer nachzuweisen, was den Krebs ausgelöst hat. Aber sollte man deswegen solche Studien als Hirngespinste ablehnen?
Die Wissenschaft würde nie behaupten, dass irgendwas für immer korrekt ist und nie angezweifelt werden darf. Sie ermittelt nur, was aktuell Stand des Wissens ist.
Was letztendlich in 50 Jahren sein wird, weiß heute niemand -- außer der Politik, die weiß schon, welche Rente wir in 50 Jahren kriegen  -- aber ausschließen würde ich nie etwas.
Ich denke nur an FCKW. War damals auch das Non Plus Ultra Mittel. Asbest wurde auch bejubelt. Was heute damit ist, wissen wir alle.


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Bei Contergan kam ungenügende Tests hinzu.
Schwangere und Medikamententests....

Nun, heute wird es z.B. bei Krebspatienten eingesetzt.

Es funktioniert halt solange gutartig wie du kein Fötus bist.


Grippeimpfung ist so ne Sache. Zu viel Mutation/Variation. Das ist echte Medizin-Glaskugel-Leserei.
Von Schäden hört man allerdings fast nie. Das sind die 1 von 10.000.000 Fällen auf dem Beipackzettel.

An der Wirksamkeit kann kein Zweifel bestehen da wir erfolgreich Krankheiten ausgerottet haben.
Sogar vor der Pharmalobby. Pest, you name it.

Und da sind Impfschäden egal, Pest macht dich fast zu 100% platt.
Gleiches mit so manch anderer Krankheit die durch Impfung bekämpft wird.
Impfschaden oder Krankheit? Mal Wahrscheinlichkeitsberechnung machen.
->
Ich würde mich für Geld gegen X  Impfen lassen. Und dann absichtlich mit X infizieren lassen. Wer stellt sich Freiwillig als Kontrollperson für die Kranken-Spritze OHNE Impfung bereit?
Gerne was exotisches wogegen keiner ein Impfung hat. Beulenpest vielleicht? Wobei das nicht ganz so schöne Nebenwirkungen hat. Alternativvorschläge? Mediziner anwesend?

Auch bietet Impfung aller Schutz derer die sich nicht Impfen lassen können/wo Impfung nicht hilft (Immunschwäche).
Herdenschutz.

In den USA sieht man schön was passiert wenn man das nicht mehr macht: Kranke, verkrüppelte und tote Kinder. Darwin arbeitet wieder, aber auf Kosten derer die sich nicht wehren können.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

@*aloha84*
Da hast du ja schon die sehr wichtigen Impfungen erwähnt.  Dem muss ich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Sollte aber auch von meinem Text denkbar gewesen sein.

*Polyethylen / **Research*
Impfen wirkt niemals 100%ig zweifelsfrei oder schadfrei bei jedem, da die möglichen Nutzen/ Folgen über Jahrzente bei sovielen unterschiedlichen Menschen (abgesehen von den Anfängen wo man wild und unprofessionell herumexperimentiert hat) keine genauen Ergebnisse liefern. Trotz Impfung kannst du eine Krankheit wogegen du geimpft bist, bekommen bzw. es ist ja Realität das es so ist. Wie gesagt sind viele (nicht alle) Krankheiten meiner Meinung nach durch bessere Hygieneumstände zurückgegangen und die anderen durch die später besser wirkenden Impfungen aber nicht die am Anfang. Sonst finde ich es bemerkenswert wie zu Zeiten der französischen Revolution sich die deutschen Soldaten im Lazaret durch ein paar Kriegsgefangene Franzosen angesteckt haben sollen, obwohl beide Seiten geimpft wurden. Wissen ist zudem auch dem Zahn der Zeit unterworfen, dass was wir heute zu wissen glauben und für unumstößlich halten, kann in 20 oder 30 Jahren ein alter Hut oder weniger richtig sein. Ich bin nur gegen das nötigste geimpft und versuche meinen natürlichen Haushalt und Organismus wennmöglich, soweit es geht auch so zu behalten.  Ach der Contergan Skandal hat die Zulassungen verbessert? - Dann schau mal was danach für Fälle passiert sind. Ihr beide klingt für mich ein bisschen zu leicht und gutgläubig und legt euer Vertrauen in Institutionen, die sich längst der Wirtschaft untergeordnet haben statt der Gesundheit der Menschheit verpflichtet zu sein. Für mich steht fest, ich weiß nicht was alles drin ist und wie sich das langfristig auf mich auswirkt und das man Studien niemals felsenfest glauben darf, ist eigentlich die Aufgabe jedes Individuums. Ich lehne es nicht gänzlich ab aber tue es nicht bedenkenlos und alles befürworten.

Einen Baum bspw. zu veredeln ist kein unnatürlicher Eingriff ebenso wenig wenn man Saatgut kreuzt was an sich schon die Natur selbst regelt aber anderweitig durch quasi operative Eingriffe manipulieren, ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr richtig.  Auch liegst du hier ebenso falsch denn bei all den Nahrungsmittelüberproduktionen nur damit Du, andere und Ich im Grunde wir alle in den gesellschaften mit höherem Lebensstandard immer volle Regale haben, fehlt es woanders bzw. statt es eben denen zu geben die weniger oder nichts haben, wird es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen weggeschmissen bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen. Oder Menschen wie Gaddafi die ein großes Bewässerungsprojekt auf die Beine zu stellen versuchten damit die Umstände in den eigenen Gebieten besser werden (btw: nebei die Abkopplung vom Dollar wie es Saddam auch tun wollte und einige andere) werden dann als böse Diktatoren aus dem Weg geräumt. Auch ist dir die Behinderung der Dritte Welt Länder in all den Jahrzenten, nein Jahrhunderten anscheinend entgangen und wie westliche Firmen diese sehr lange ausbeuteten und heute noch tun. Unter anderem Nestle, welcher diverse Quellen kauft wodurch Menschen der Zugang zu freiem öffentlichem Wasser gekappt wird nur damit diese das teure Wasser dann kaufen sollen. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele wie andere Länder verhindert werden sich zu entwickeln und du willst mir erzälen es gibt nicht genug zu essen.  Es gibt genug für alle aber der Haken ist, es darf nicht genug für alle geben, dass ist die Realität in der wir uns befinden. Deswegen versuche bitte nicht genmanipulierte Nahrung mit so einer verdrehten Beschönigung zu legitimieren. Wenn du willst das es mehr zu essen gibt, dann könntest du anfangen dich dafür einzusetzen, dass bpsw. an Börsen nicht mehr auf Lebensmittel spekuliert wird, es gibt keinen Bereich der sich so dermaßen negativ auf die Gesellschfaften auswirkt wie die Weltbörse. Nebenbei Der Schaden der durch die Unkontrolliertheit von Gefood angeht, beeinflußt auch umstehende Bauern die nichts damit zutun haben wollen. Oder wie war das mit den versuchten Klagen weil sich Genmais irgendwie doch verteilt hat. Monsanto wollte dann von den anderen Bauern Schadenersatz wegen vermeintlicher Nutzung der Produkte. Da lacht man sich doch was ab so ein Unsinn ist das.

@*Research*
Um dich zu ergänzen bzw. fortzuführen. Die Natur stellt ein Gleichgewicht dar wo jede Änderung, und ich meine damit wirklich jede Änderung seit Anbeginn der Zeit, für ein Ungleichgewicht mit mehreren Zweigen sorgt. Deswegen würde ich so wenig wie möglich, daran rumpfuschen also onehin schon. Die Folgen sind nicht absehbar und wir zahlen für unsere Bequemlichkeit jetzt schon einen hohen Preis in Form von allen möglichen Beschwerden die es so in dieser Form nie gab. Kein Wunder das sich die Methode "Gegen jedes Problem eine Pille" so gut verkauft. Wir als Menschen schaden nicht nur uns selbst sondern allen und allem was uns umgibt. Daran angelehnt ist es für die Natur das beste, wenn wir vom Antlitz der Erde verschwinden, wie es einst mal möglicherweise auch geschehen ist.

*@Threshold*
Viele wissen nicht mal woher der Ausdruck bei den Zahnpastas kommt der wie folgt lautet: "Strahlend weiße Zähne". (Doramad)
Selbst wenn Süßstoffe nicht krebserregend sind, so haben sie definitiv irgendeinen anderen Nachteil. Ich halte mich da wirklich weitgehend daran, dass zu essen was so wenig wie möglich im Labor kreiert wurde. Deswegen esse ich schon sehr lange keinen Fruchtjoghurt mehr als ich erfahren habe, dass die Dinger praktisch synthetisch hergestellt sind. Schmeckt nach Erdbeere, da sind auch vermeintlich Erdbeerstückchen drin aber nichts natürliches. Sogar die Erdbeerstückchen sind keine echten Erdbeeren. Natürlich unterstelle ich das nicht jedem Unternehmen aber das reicht mir schon um sowas nicht mehr zu kaufen oder selbst bei passender Jahreszeit einen eigenen Joghurt zu machen. Selbst wenn man einen Garten hat, so gibt unter anderem Flugzeugkerosin etc. Vollständig unbelastete Lebensmittel zu bekommen, ist meiner Meinung nach eg kaum bis gar nicht möglich.

Wir ernähren uns ja schon falsch alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir fast durchgehend und jederzeit, jedes Leben -oder Nahrungsmittel bekommen können. Soviel Joghurt, Schokolade, Milch, Käse wie manche verdrücken, ist völlig über den Rahmen gespannt und unnötig. Ich wirklich verstehen wie sinnvoll es ist, sich nach Jahreszeiten zu ernähren. Dann hat man nicht das Problem und sagt sich selber " ja was soll ich denn jetzt essen" und nimmt über ein Jahr abwechselnd verschiedenes zu sich. Kann jeder so handhaben wie er oder sie es möchte, bei Gott schreibe ich niemandem was vor.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> *@Threshold*
> Viele wissen nicht mal woher der Ausdruck bei den Zahnpastas kommt der wie folgt lautet: "Strahlend weiße Zähne". (Doramad)
> Selbst wenn Süßstoffe nicht krebserregend sind, so haben sie definitiv irgendeinen anderen Nachteil. Ich halte mich da wirklich weitgehend daran, dass zu essen was so wenig wie möglich im Labor kreiert wurde. Deswegen esse ich schon sehr lange keinen Fruchtjoghurt mehr als ich erfahren habe, dass die Dinger praktisch synthetisch hergestellt sind. Schmeckt nach Erdbeere, da sind auch vermeintlich Erdbeerstückchen drin aber nichts natürliches. Sogar die Erdbeerstückchen sind keine echten Erdbeeren. Natürlich unterstelle ich das nicht jedem Unternehmen aber das reicht mir schon um sowas nicht mehr zu kaufen oder selbst bei passender Jahreszeit einen eigenen Joghurt zu machen. Selbst wenn man einen Garten hat, so gibt unter anderem Flugzeugkerosin etc. Vollständig unbelastete Lebensmittel zu bekommen, ist meiner Meinung nach eg kaum bis gar nicht möglich.
> 
> Wir ernähren uns ja schon falsch alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir fast durchgehend und jederzeit, jedes Leben -oder Nahrungsmittel bekommen können. Soviel Joghurt, Schokolade, Milch, Käse wie manche verdrücken, ist völlig über den Rahmen gespannt und unnötig. Ich wirklich verstehen wie sinnvoll es ist, sich nach Jahreszeiten zu ernähren. Dann hat man nicht das Problem und sagt sich selber " ja was soll ich denn jetzt essen" und nimmt über ein Jahr abwechselnd verschiedenes zu sich. Kann jeder so handhaben wie er oder sie es möchte, bei Gott schreibe ich niemandem was vor.



Die meisten fallen eben auf den Marketing Unsinn herein. Egal ob es ein "Gaming Netzteil" ist oder eben eine Zahnpasta für weiße Zähne.
In der Zahnpasta sind vermutlich nur Bleichmittel enthalten und/oder Schmirgelmittel. Alles ist nicht gut für die Zähne. Zahnseide halte ich für sinnvoller als strahlend weiße Zähne und extra bleichen ist der größte Schwachsinn, den es gibt.

Im Fruchtjoghurt muss gesetzlich festgelegt 6% Frucht drin sein, denn sonst darf er sich kein Fruchtjoghurt nennen.
6% sind aber auf 100g eben nicht viel. Das ist vielleicht eine halbe Erdbeere. Der Rest ist Farbstoff und Geschmacksstoff -- meist aus Pilzen erzeugt, nennt sich dann "natürlich".
Das gilt aber für alle Lebensmittel, die industriell hergestellt werden.
Den Konzernen geht es ja nicht darum, gute Produkte zu erzeugen, sondern möglichst billig um große Gewinne zu erzielen.
Deswegen passiert es schon mal, dass Pferde in die Lasagne geraten oder dass Diesel ins Ei fließt.
Das Blöde ist nur, dass scheinbar niemand was daraus lernt, denn sonst gäbe es nicht immer wieder Lebensmittelskandale. Aber wer für 100g Hühnerfleisch weniger bezahlen will als für 100g Tomaten -- die praktisch nur aus Wasser bestehen -- darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwas bekommt, das nach Hühnchen schmeckt, aber noch nie ein Huhn gesehen hat.

Das ist auch das größte Problem, das wir haben. Jeder will immer mehr Fleisch immer billiger bekommen. Heute schon produzieren die Kühe mehr Methan als jemals zuvor, dazu das übermäßige Düngern mit viel zu hohen Nitratwerten, Monokultur, usw.


----------



## Polyethylen (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*aloha84*
> Da hast du ja schon die sehr wichtigen Impfungen erwähnt.  Dem muss ich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Sollte aber auch von meinem Text denkbar gewesen sein.
> 
> *Polyethylen / **Research*
> Impfen wirkt niemals 100%ig zweifelsfrei oder schadfrei bei jedem, da die möglichen Nutzen/ Folgen über Jahrzente bei sovielen unterschiedlichen Menschen (abgesehen von den Anfängen wo man wild und unprofessionell herumexperimentiert hat) keine genauen Ergebnisse liefern. Trotz Impfung kannst du eine Krankheit wogegen du geimpft bist, bekommen bzw. es ist ja Realität das es so ist. Wie gesagt sind viele (nicht alle) Krankheiten meiner Meinung nach durch bessere Hygieneumstände zurückgegangen und die anderen durch die später besser wirkenden Impfungen aber nicht die am Anfang. Sonst finde ich es bemerkenswert wie zu Zeiten der französischen Revolution sich die deutschen Soldaten im Lazaret durch ein paar Kriegsgefangene Franzosen angesteckt haben sollen, obwohl beide Seiten geimpft wurden. Wissen ist zudem auch dem Zahn der Zeit unterworfen, dass was wir heute zu wissen glauben und für unumstößlich halten, kann in 20 oder 30 Jahren ein alter Hut oder weniger richtig sein. Ich bin nur gegen das nötigste geimpft und versuche meinen natürlichen Haushalt und Organismus wennmöglich, soweit es geht auch so zu behalten.  Ach der Contergan Skandal hat die Zulassungen verbessert? - Dann schau mal was danach für Fälle passiert sind. Ihr beide klingt für mich ein bisschen zu leicht und gutgläubig und legt euer Vertrauen in Institutionen, die sich längst der Wirtschaft untergeordnet haben statt der Gesundheit der Menschheit verpflichtet zu sein. Für mich steht fest, ich weiß nicht was alles drin ist und wie sich das langfristig auf mich auswirkt und das man Studien niemals felsenfest glauben darf, ist eigentlich die Aufgabe jedes Individuums. Ich lehne es nicht gänzlich ab aber tue es nicht bedenkenlos und alles befürworten.



Impfversager (also jene bei denen die Impfung nicht wirkt) gibt es immer, umso wichtiger ist es, das möglichst alle geimpft sind um durch den Herdenschutz auch Menschen zu beschützen, die Impfungen nicht erhalten können (z.B. immunsupressierte Personen). Und du willst nicht wirklich die Impfung zu Zeit der französischen Revolution mit heute vergleichen, und damit das Nichtimpfen legitimieren, oder?
Und ja, ich vertraue auf das BfR oder das BVL, weil da drin Experten sitzen, dich sich in ihren jeweiligen Fachbereichen sehr gut auskennen. Die haben mit Sicherheit mehr Ahnung als irgendsoein dahergelaufener Fritze auf YouTube oder in einem Blog.
Und du weißt nicht, was in Impfungen enthalten ist? Lies doch mal die Packungsbeilage...


			
				https://www.diagnosia.com/at/medikamente/encepur-0-5-ml schrieb:
			
		

> z.B. Encepur/Fsme
> Der Wirkstoff ist:  1,5 Mikrogramm auf primären Hühnerfibroblasten-Zellkulturen gezüchtetes und danach mit Formaldehyd inaktiviertes FSME-Virus (Stamm Karlsruhe (K 23)) sowie 1 mg Aluminiumhydroxid als Adjuvans. Die sonstigen Bestandteile sind:  Salze, Wasser für Injektionszwecke, Saccharose.  In Spuren: Chlortetracyclin, Gentamycin, Neomycin, Formaldehyd


Und da muss dir nichts Angst von machen, schon alleine weil das so geringe Mengen sind, da nimmst du, wie gesagt, mehr über die Nahrung auf. Formaldehyd wird im übrigen beim Alkoholabbau zwischenzeitlich gebildet (in wohl der vielfachen Menge wie in der Impfung enthalten ist), also lieber keinen Alk wenn du auch davor Angst hast...
/edit: Ganz vergessen die Grafik Impfung – Wikipedia mit zu erwähnen. Rückgang der Infektionen steht direkt im Zusammenhang mit den Impfungen.
------


> Einen Baum bspw. zu veredeln ist kein unnatürlicher Eingriff ebenso wenig wenn man Saatgut kreuzt was an sich schon die Natur selbst regelt aber anderweitig durch quasi operative Eingriffe manipulieren, ist in meinen Augen nicht mehr richtig.  Auch liegst du hier ebenso falsch denn bei all den Nahrungsmittelüberproduktionen nur damit Du, andere und Ich im Grunde wir alle in den gesellschaften mit höherem Lebensstandard immer volle Regale haben, fehlt es woanders bzw. statt es eben denen zu geben die weniger oder nichts haben, wird es aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen weggeschmissen bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen. Oder Menschen wie Gaddafi die ein großes Bewässerungsprojekt auf die Beine zu stellen versuchten damit die Umstände in den eigenen Gebieten besser werden (btw: nebei die Abkopplung vom Dollar wie es Saddam auch tun wollte und einige andere) werden dann als böse Diktatoren aus dem Weg geräumt. Auch ist dir die Behinderung der Dritte Welt Länder in all den Jahrzenten, nein Jahrhunderten anscheinend entgangen und wie westliche Firmen diese sehr lange ausbeuteten und heute noch tun. Unter anderem Nestle, welcher diverse Quellen kauft wodurch Menschen der Zugang zu freiem öffentlichem Wasser gekappt wird nur damit diese das teure Wasser dann kaufen sollen. Es gibt unzählige Beispiele wie andere Länder verhindert werden sich zu entwickeln und du willst mir erzälen es gibt nicht genug zu essen.  Es gibt genug für alle aber der Haken ist, es darf nicht genug für alle geben, dass ist die Realität in der wir uns befinden. Deswegen versuche bitte nicht genmanipulierte Nahrung mit so einer verdrehten Beschönigung zu legitimieren. Wenn du willst das es mehr zu essen gibt, dann könntest du anfangen dich dafür einzusetzen, dass bpsw. an Börsen nicht mehr auf Lebensmittel spekuliert wird, es gibt keinen Bereich der sich so dermaßen negativ auf die Gesellschfaften auswirkt wie die Weltbörse. Nebenbei Der Schaden der durch die Unkontrolliertheit von Gefood angeht, beeinflußt auch umstehende Bauern die nichts damit zutun haben wollen. Oder wie war das mit den versuchten Klagen weil sich Genmais irgendwie doch verteilt hat. Monsanto wollte dann von den anderen Bauern Schadenersatz wegen vermeintlicher Nutzung der Produkte. Da lacht man sich doch was ab so ein Unsinn ist das.


Wenn du das so siehst, müsstest du zumindest Crispr/Cas9 ebenso befürworten, wie traditionelle Züchtung, da am Ende derselbe Organismus bei raus kommt (und nur das kommt ja schließlich in der Natur an). Und wieso ist einen Baum veredeln natürlich? Da werden im Grunde fremde Pflanzengene mit dem des Baumes in Berührung gebracht, das ist ja fast mehr Gentechnik als Crispr/Cas9 und von der Natur so definitiv nicht vorgesehen (auch wenn die Natur kein denkendes Wesen ist, was etwas vorsieht oder nicht).
Und sollen wir jetzt die Nahrungsmittel, die hier Zuviel sind alle nach Afrika rüberschiffen - die Frachtunternehmen wird's freuen, die Umwelt wohl eher nicht. In Afrika braucht man trockenheitsresistente (in Zeiten des Klimawandels wird's dort nicht besser), ertragreiche Pflanzen, die auch mit wenig Nährstoffen zurechtkommen und möglichst noch mit Nährstoffen angereichert sind um Mangelerscheinungen zu bekämpfen. Das geht sicherlich nicht von heut auf morgen, aber wenn die Forschung dazu behindert wird, wird's nie was. Und sicherlich sind da auch noch politische Probleme mit dabei, die Pflanzen dann auch dorthin zu bringen, aber da findet sich auch eine Lösung, bspwl. werden ja Impfstoffe nach Afrika auch günstiger von den Pharmaunternehmen verkauft, sowas ist bestimmt auch bei Saatgut denkbar. 
Gerade der goldene Reis (angereichert mit Vitamin A) könnte jährlich hunderttausende in Asien vor Erblindung und Tod schützen, aber da nimmt Greenpeace, um seine Ideologie nicht ins wanken zu bringen, lieber Tote in Kauf - schon was tolles diese Organisationen, so völlig losgelöst von Fakten kann man seinen Propaganda besser vermarkten - zur werden halt auch tausende Menschen geopfert. Ich empfinde das irgendwie schon als unterlassene Hilfeleistung.
Einfach mal durchlesen (gerne auch den Rest des Artikels), Quellen sind ja mit angegeben, wenn du's aus erster Hand wissen willst: Grune Gentechnik – Wikipedia
Und ich finde die Lebensmittelverschwendung auf gar keinen Fall gut, zumindest hier zuhause achte ich darauf nie was wegzuwerfen, wenn es sein muss, dann nur wenn es ungenießbar ist, und das kommt selten vor, sonst könnt ich mein Geld ja gleich zum Fenster rauswerfen.




> wenn Süßstoffe nicht krebserregend sind, so haben sie definitiv irgendeinen anderen Nachteil. Ich halte mich da wirklich weitgehend daran, dass zu essen was so wenig wie möglich im Labor kreiert wurde. Deswegen esse ich schon sehr lange keinen Fruchtjoghurt mehr als ich erfahren habe, dass die Dinger praktisch synthetisch hergestellt sind. Schmeckt nach Erdbeere, da sind auch vermeintlich Erdbeerstückchen drin aber nichts natürliches. Sogar die Erdbeerstückchen sind keine echten Erdbeeren. Natürlich unterstelle ich das nicht jedem Unternehmen aber das reicht mir schon um sowas nicht mehr zu kaufen oder selbst bei passender Jahreszeit einen eigenen Joghurt zu machen. Selbst wenn man einen Garten hat, so gibt unter anderem Flugzeugkerosin etc. Vollständig unbelastete Lebensmittel zu bekommen, ist meiner Meinung nach eg kaum bis gar nicht möglich.
> 
> Wir ernähren uns ja schon falsch alleine aufgrund der Tatsache, dass wir fast durchgehend und jederzeit, jedes Leben -oder Nahrungsmittel bekommen können. Soviel Joghurt, Schokolade, Milch, Käse wie manche verdrücken, ist völlig über den Rahmen gespannt und unnötig. Ich wirklich verstehen wie sinnvoll es ist, sich nach Jahreszeiten zu ernähren. Dann hat man nicht das Problem und sagt sich selber " ja was soll ich denn jetzt essen" und nimmt über ein Jahr abwechselnd verschiedenes zu sich. Kann jeder so handhaben wie er oder sie es möchte, bei Gott schreibe ich niemandem was vor.


Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, das du nur Angst hast, das ja alles "künstliche" in der Nahrung schlecht ist. Keine Angst, Lebensmittel sind noch nie so gut untersucht und sicher wie heute. Mit dieser Einstellung lebt's sich leichter und sie ist auch gut begründet. 
Ich denke z.B. kaum, dass es Jogurt ohne Frucht gibt, schau doch einfach hinten auf die Inhaltsangabe, das einzige (unbegründeterweiße) Angstmachende sind wohl in der Liste "natürliche Aromen" - das bedeutet nichts anderes, das die z.B. von Pilzen erzeugt wurden (oder aus Holz extrahiert, bei der Himbeere) und diese Aromen sind dabei chemisch völlig identisch zu denen, die in der Natur vorkommen, da ist also nichts schlechter, das ist genau das gleiche Molekül.
Ich weiß garnicht, ob ich das hier schon gepostet habe, war aber glaub ich ein anderes Video: Gift auf dem Teller? Von gefuhlten und realen Ernahrungsrisiken - YouTube - in dem Zusammenhang sehenswert. Im übrigen ist das BfR als unabhängige Institution durch die Grünen gegründet wurden - auch wenn ich die sonst Grünen nicht mag, dass war eine gute Idee.
Und über falsche Ernährung brauchen wir hier nicht streiten, das ist leider oft so. Das dafür nun Lebensmittel künstlich verknappt werden sollen halte ich für eine schlechte Idee, einen Mangel in der Größenordnung wie mit den Bananen in der DDR halte ich (ich hab es zum Glück nicht selbst erlebt) für nicht wünschenswert. Es fehlt ein Unterrichtsfach "Ernährungslehre" oder so, ebenso wie der naturwissenschaftliche Unterricht anscheinend zu wünschen übrig lässt, wenn man die zunehmende Wissenschaftsfeindlichkeit beobachtet (eben auch bei Gentechnik - 35% der Europäer denken das in nicht-GMO-Tomaten keine Gene enthalten sind, na dann, gute Nacht).

Man muss nicht hinter allem eine Verschwörung oder Betrug vermuten, das macht paranoid und das Leben definitiv nicht leichter. Und das Leben ist leider endlich, also nutzen wir es, um es so gut wie möglich zu nutzen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

@*Polyethylen*
Dann gehen wir in dem Punkt getrennte Wege weil ich den Experten nicht vertraue, hat für mich genauso einen faden Beigeschmack wie bei den Ägyptologen die felsenfest an Ihrem Weltbild oder sollte man sagen Ideologie festhalten ebenso wie Klimaexpterten, die nur um des Rufes und Bezahlung willen, da mitspielen und im Grunde gekauft sind. Ich glaube daran nicht. Das was aufgezählt ist reicht mir um zu wissen das ich sowas nicht in mir haben möchte. Ab meinem Alter sehe ich onehin keinen Bedarf für Impfungen und wie gesagt, für Kinder nur das nötigste, den Rest kann man sich sparen. Es gibt komischerweise auch Experten und Studien die gegenteiliges sagen und was kommt am Ende dabei raus, mehrere Experten die das Recht beanspruchen das richtige zu sagen. In so einem Fall sollte jemand wirklich auf sein Denken vertrauen und was das Gefühl einem sagt. Niemand will dein Gutes, dass kann ich dir versichern. Eine Krankenkasse genausowenig wie der Staat oder die WHO. Das ganze Leben ist nichts anderes als ein Geschäft.

Ich habe keine Angst vor künstlicher Nahrung, ich sage nur das künstlich nicht gleich natürlich sein kann und somit wichtige Spurenelemente und Inhaltsstoffe wie sie von unserem Organismus aufgenommen und verarbeitet werden, niemals exakt so aufgenommen und verarbeitet werden können wenn es sich um Laborkonstruktionen handelt. Nichts steht über der Natur, sie ist das maß aller Dinge und alles was wir von ihr bekommen. Du wirst doch einsehen das du die Natur nicht 1:1 kopieren kannst weil die ganzen Prozesse von der Aussaat bis zum wachsen und anschließendem Reife nicht identisch sein kann wie bei einer Laborzüchtung. Ebensowenig bei Schnellzucht durch genetisch Manipulation. Jede Pflanze hat ihren bestimmten Eigenschaften und benötigt einen gewissen Zeitraum sowie andere Faktoren zum natürlichen reifen und wenn du das bspw. stark verkürzt, dann kann die Frucht nicht so reifen und die wichtigen Inhaltsstoffe in dem Maße zu sich nehmen, wie das im Normalfall der Fall wäre.

Profitgier ist keine Verschwörung! Macht, Kontrolle und Habgier sind nicht erst heute erfunden worden. Der User vor dir hat bereits erwähnt wie die Sachlage ist und die EU gibt vor was wo wieviel drin sein darf, damit es den Titel des eigentlichen Produktes verdient. Das ist schon absoluter Betrug an sich, weil das nicht direkt auf den Produkten steht sondern in Gesetzestexten die kein normaler Mensch in der Fülle an Paragraphen finden und verstehen würde. Das ist alles gepunchtes Zeug und gewiss nicht empfehlenswert. Auch wenn es einen nicht umbringt, so wirst du von Spurenelementen nicht viel abbekommen wie wenn es sich um natürliche Zutaten handeln würde und wie sich das über Jahrzente auf dich wirkt, weißt du genauso wenig. Juckreiz, Allergien, Antriebslosigkeit, ständige Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Unwohlsein, da ein ziehen, dort merkwürdige Schmerzen (die ein Arzt nicht diagonstizieren kann) usw. Niemand würde aber hergehen und mal sagen, ob es nicht von den ganzen modernen Lebensmitteln kommt oder von den Waschmitteln die wir auf unserer Kleidung ständig haben. Will sagen, dass hier ernsthafte Nachweise gänzlich fehlen bzw. erst gar nicht gemacht werden, da spielen auch die Labornahrung eine Rolle. Ich lebe sogar viel leichter nachdem ich mehr und mehr lese wie verlogen eigentlich alles ist. Angefangen beim IWF, bei den Zentralbanken, bezüglich den humanitären Kriegen, angeblich ungefährlicher genmanipulierter Nahrung (deren Nachfolgeschäden niemand vorhersehen kann) usw. Eher ist das Problem das Menschen zu schnell Studien und Wissenschaftlern glauben schenken und merkwürdigerweise ist fast alles gut was gut sein soll. Sorry aber mein Weltbild ist ein anderes und die Vergangenheit mit seinen Fehlschlägen in verschiedenen Bereichen, hat schon mehrfach gezeigt das die Welt wie wir sie kennen, nicht die ist wie sie in der Realität ist. Von Politik fang ich erst gar nicht an, da ist die Spannweite noch größer und der Lug sowie Betrug fast unendlich.

@*Threshold*
Du sagst es aber ich wünschte du hättest unrecht. Die gepunchten Hühner die ich früher immer gegessen habe (beim mobilen Hähnchenverkäufer als auch vom Supermarkt), haben bei mir Schuppenflechte ausgelöst - die an Nasenrücken, zwischen der Brust und an den Armen befand - was ich aber jahrelang nie herausfinden konnte. Erst als ich mich mit meiner Ernährung, was ich so esse, wieviel ich davon esse und woher "UNSER TÄGLICH BROT" kommt (es gibt eine Doku die so heisst und zeigt Akkordschlachtung von Tausenden Tieren täglich), habe ich meine Einstellung geändert. Durch die ganzen Antibiotika und Gott weiß was für Hormone die den Tieren geben, habe ich starke Übersäuerung und weitere Unregelmäßigkeiten im Blut gehabt sowie etwas erhöhte Entzündungswerte, was der Grund war. Als ich aufgehört habe Hühnerfleisch zu essen, ist das alles von selbst verschwunden aber vorher noch fleissig irgendwelche Mitteln genommen um das wegzubekommen. Regelmäßiger Sport hat dann auch den Rest von jeglichen Beschwerden im Keim erstickt. Ich nehme heute nicht mal eine Kopfschmerztablette und fühle mich vitaler denn je und das ist kein Placeboeffekt sondern entsteht dadurch das man sich von belasteten, verunreinigten oder manipulierten Lebensmittel soweit es geht fernhält. Das ist keine erfundene Geschichte sonder das hatte ich wirklich und zeigt mir, dass die Nahrung von heute nicht gesund sein kann wie sie uns präsentiert wird. Gut, dass die Menschen es so billig wie möglichen haben wollen, ist natürlich nicht den Firmen anzukreiden. Da müssen wir uns selbst an der Nase fassen. An sich sollte man wenig Fleisch essen.

Bevor es aber wirklich zu Offtopic wird, beende ich meine Ausschweifung über Lebensmittel.


----------



## Research (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Die Natur gleicht nichts aus.
Sie vernichtet.

Wer nicht angepasst oder geschützt ist, stirbt (-aus).

Spanische Grippe und Pest, aufgetauter Milzbrand aus Russland, Ebola in Afrika. Die Menschen zu diesen Zeiten hätten für eine Impfung getötet.
Pest interessiert keine Sauberkeit. Genauso wenig Milzbrand.  Eboal kam bis in die "westlichen" Städte Afrikas.
RKI  -  Bedeutung von Impfungen - Antworten des Robert Koch-Instituts und des Paul-Ehrlich-Instituts zu den 20 haufigsten Einwanden gegen das Impfen

Pestimpfungen gibt es kaum noch, da "ausgerottet". Den Rest an Impfungen den wir noch haben gibt es nicht ohne Grund.
Demnächst wird wohl ein Aids-Impfstoff dazukommen.

Und ich werde, nach Zulassung und Tests, den auch injizieren lassen.
Alleine um nicht selber ohne eigene Schuld zum Infektionsherd zu werden.

Ohne Impfung passiert das hier: Whooping cough epidemic sweeps Marin

Zu den Franzosen, Link. Manche Impfungen waren Mangelhaft oder müssen wiederholt werden.

Lass dich nicht dazu verleiten zu viele Sachen zu verknüpfen.

Wir können nicht alles kontrollieren, es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit, was gerade bei Genmanipulation problematisch ist, die Beobachtungszeiträume sind zu klein.
Fehler? Murphy oder Darwin.

Manches ist einfach zu überblicken. Vieles was jetzt machbar ist aber nicht. Das braucht Zeit, was wiederum Profitinteressen widerspricht.

Realität ist aber Gift ist für uns Schädlich. Lösung, in maßen einsetzen, und genau so wie es vorgesehen ist.
Impfen gegen das was wir haben. Was wir ausrotten wollen. Denn Dinge wie AIDS holen uns langsam, über Jahrhunderte zwar, aber sie holen uns. Alle.


----------



## Polyethylen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*Polyethylen*
> Dann gehen wir in dem Punkt getrennte Wege weil ich den Experten nicht vertraue, hat für mich genauso einen faden Beigeschmack wie bei den Ägyptologen die felsenfest an Ihrem Weltbild oder sollte man sagen Ideologie festhalten ebenso wie Klimaexpterten, die nur um des Rufes und Bezahlung willen, da mitspielen und im Grunde gekauft sind. Ich glaube daran nicht. Das was aufgezählt ist reicht mir um zu wissen das ich sowas nicht in mir haben möchte. Ab meinem Alter sehe ich onehin keinen Bedarf für Impfungen und wie gesagt, für Kinder nur das nötigste, den Rest kann man sich sparen. Es gibt komischerweise auch Experten und Studien die gegenteiliges sagen und was kommt am Ende dabei raus, mehrere Experten die das Recht beanspruchen das richtige zu sagen. In so einem Fall sollte jemand wirklich auf sein Denken vertrauen und was das Gefühl einem sagt. Niemand will dein Gutes, dass kann ich dir versichern. Eine Krankenkasse genausowenig wie der Staat oder die WHO. Das ganze Leben ist nichts anderes als ein Geschäft..



Ok, ich sehe schon, dein Motto ist also "ich hab mein Weltbild und verwirre mich deshalb bitte nicht Fakten, die sind eh alle gekauft". Gut, da kann ich mir jede weitere Diskussion sparen, das hättest du schon am Anfang sagen können. Wenn ich mit dieser Ansicht falsch liegen sollte, dann bitte ich um Berichtigung. Auf den Beitrag wird ich jetzt noch antworten, aber wenn du weiter faktenresistent bist, bringt eine weitere Diskussion ja leider nichts mehr... schade eigentlich
Aber halt dich dann bitte von Kleinkindern und immunsupressierten Personen fern, du potenzielle Seuchenschleuder - oder lässt du wenigstens gegen Tetanus/Polio/Diphterie/Keuchhusten aller 10 Jahre auffrischen? Dann nehme ich den letzten Satz zurück. Wenn Du nur dich selbst gefährdest (Tetanus) ist mir das herzlich egal, aber zieh da gefälligst keine Unschuldigen Personen mit rein! Das ist jetzt vielleicht bissl barsch, aber da geht mir die Hutschnur hoch, wenn ich mal Kinder haben sollte, will ich nicht, das die von solchen Leuten wie dir angesteckt werden, wenn sie noch nicht dagegen geimpft werden konnten.



> Ich habe keine Angst vor künstlicher Nahrung, ich sage nur das künstlich nicht gleich natürlich sein kann und somit wichtige Spurenelemente und Inhaltsstoffe wie sie von unserem Organismus aufgenommen und verarbeitet werden, niemals exakt so aufgenommen und verarbeitet werden können wenn es sich um Laborkonstruktionen handelt. Nichts steht über der Natur, sie ist das maß aller Dinge und alles was wir von ihr bekommen. Du wirst doch einsehen das du die Natur nicht 1:1 kopieren kannst weil die ganzen Prozesse von der Aussaat bis zum wachsen und anschließendem Reife nicht identisch sein kann wie bei einer Laborzüchtung. Ebensowenig bei Schnellzucht durch genetisch Manipulation. Jede Pflanze hat ihren bestimmten Eigenschaften und benötigt einen gewissen Zeitraum sowie andere Faktoren zum natürlichen reifen und wenn du das bspw. stark verkürzt, dann kann die Frucht nicht so reifen und die wichtigen Inhaltsstoffe in dem Maße zu sich nehmen, wie das im Normalfall der Fall wäre.


Ähm, doch. Ob man nun traditionell durch Kreuzung oder radioaktiver Bestrahlung z.B. eine Trockentoleranz herbeiführt, oder ob das mit Crispr/Cas9 geschieht macht genau null Unterschied im Ergebnis (bis auf das die zweite Methode schneller und günstiger ist). Das ist Fakt, und wenn du das leugnest, naja, das hab ich schon im ersten Satz dieses Beitrages geschrieben. 



> Profitgier ist keine Verschwörung! Macht, Kontrolle und Habgier sind nicht erst heute erfunden worden. Der User vor dir hat bereits erwähnt wie die Sachlage ist und die EU gibt vor was wo wieviel drin sein darf, damit es den Titel des eigentlichen Produktes verdient. Das ist schon absoluter Betrug an sich, weil das nicht direkt auf den Produkten steht sondern in Gesetzestexten die kein normaler Mensch in der Fülle an Paragraphen finden und verstehen würde. Das ist alles gepunchtes Zeug und gewiss nicht empfehlenswert. Auch wenn es einen nicht umbringt, so wirst du von Spurenelementen nicht viel abbekommen wie wenn es sich um natürliche Zutaten handeln würde und wie sich das über Jahrzente auf dich wirkt, weißt du genauso wenig. Juckreiz, Allergien, Antriebslosigkeit, ständige Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Unwohlsein, da ein ziehen, dort merkwürdige Schmerzen (die ein Arzt nicht diagonstizieren kann) usw. Niemand würde aber hergehen und mal sagen, ob es nicht von den ganzen modernen Lebensmitteln kommt oder von den Waschmitteln die wir auf unserer Kleidung ständig haben. Will sagen, dass hier ernsthafte Nachweise gänzlich fehlen bzw. erst gar nicht gemacht werden, da spielen auch die Labornahrung eine Rolle. Ich lebe sogar viel leichter nachdem ich mehr und mehr lese wie verlogen eigentlich alles ist. Angefangen beim IWF, bei den Zentralbanken, bezüglich den humanitären Kriegen, angeblich ungefährlicher genmanipulierter Nahrung (deren Nachfolgeschäden niemand vorhersehen kann) usw. Eher ist das Problem das Menschen zu schnell Studien und Wissenschaftlern glauben schenken und merkwürdigerweise ist fast alles gut was gut sein soll. Sorry aber mein Weltbild ist ein anderes und die Vergangenheit mit seinen Fehlschlägen in verschiedenen Bereichen, hat schon mehrfach gezeigt das die Welt wie wir sie kennen, nicht die ist wie sie in der Realität ist. Von Politik fang ich erst gar nicht an, da ist die Spannweite noch größer und der Lug sowie Betrug fast unendlich.


Aha, wo ist die Produktbezeichnung Betrug? Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das auf jedem Joghurt (oder welchem Produkt auch immer) eine Liste mit den Inhaltsstoffen enthalten ist. Da steht dann halt 8% Himbeeren oder was weiß ich, das kann jeder Mensch, der lesen kann, nachvollziehen. Das steht da nicht in chinesisch drauf. Daneben ist auch meist eine Nährwerttabelle zu finden, mit zumindest den wichtigsten Nährstoffen. Es ist natürlich richtig, das es nicht gesund ist, sich nur von Joghurt und anderen fertigen Nahrungsmitteln zu ernähren, wo hat das hier aber einer behauptet? Ein Erdbeerjoghurt ersetzt keine Schale Erdbeeren, die kauf ich mir extra.



> Du sagst es aber ich wünschte du hättest unrecht. Die gepunchten Hühner die ich früher immer gegessen habe (beim mobilen Hähnchenverkäufer als auch vom Supermarkt), haben bei mir Schuppenflechte ausgelöst - die an Nasenrücken, zwischen der Brust und an den Armen befand - was ich aber jahrelang nie herausfinden konnte. Erst als ich mich mit meiner Ernährung, was ich so esse, wieviel ich davon esse und woher "UNSER TÄGLICH BROT" kommt (es gibt eine Doku die so heisst und zeigt Akkordschlachtung von Tausenden Tieren täglich), habe ich meine Einstellung geändert. Durch die ganzen Antibiotika und Gott weiß was für Hormone die den Tieren geben, habe ich starke Übersäuerung und weitere Unregelmäßigkeiten im Blut gehabt sowie etwas erhöhte Entzündungswerte, was der Grund war. Als ich aufgehört habe Hühnerfleisch zu essen, ist das alles von selbst verschwunden aber vorher noch fleissig irgendwelche Mitteln genommen um das wegzubekommen. Regelmäßiger Sport hat dann auch den Rest von jeglichen Beschwerden im Keim erstickt. Ich nehme heute nicht mal eine Kopfschmerztablette und fühle mich vitaler denn je und das ist kein Placeboeffekt sondern entsteht dadurch das man sich von belasteten, verunreinigten oder manipulierten Lebensmittel soweit es geht fernhält. Das ist keine erfundene Geschichte sonder das hatte ich wirklich und zeigt mir, dass die Nahrung von heute nicht gesund sein kann wie sie uns präsentiert wird. Gut, dass die Menschen es so billig wie möglichen haben wollen, ist natürlich nicht den Firmen anzukreiden. Da müssen wir uns selbst an der Nase fassen. An sich sollte man wenig Fleisch essen.
> 
> Bevor es aber wirklich zu Offtopic wird, beende ich meine Ausschweifung über Lebensmittel.


Zeig mir mal, wo du in Deutschland Hormonfleisch bekommen kannst, bin gespannt. Und das mit Antibiotika, vor allem in Hinblick auf multiresistente Keime, sorgsamer umgegangen werden muss ist richtig, aber sollen bei einer Krankheit alle Tiere im Stall sterben? Ein Verbot ist da also wenig hilfreich. 
Vielleicht hast du einfach eine Allergie auf Hühnerfleisch? Schon getestet? Und das nun Sport und eine ausgewogene Ernährung gut für den Körper sind, ist nun auch nicht neu.
Im Grunde sind doch nicht die angebotenen Lebensmittel Schuld an schlechter Ernährung, da diese allesamt unbedenklich sind, das Problem ist eine unausgewogene Ernährung und dazu zu wenig Bewegung. Da kann die Nahrung aber nichts für, das ist die individuelle Entscheidung des Einzelnen.
Gesunde Ernährung wird einem halt nicht in der Schule beigebracht, woher soll mans denn wissen?


----------



## Research (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Na so eine Überraschung:
Bundesverfassungsgericht lehnt Eilantrage gegen Ceta ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE

CETA-light geht an den Start.
Als Verfassungsgericht muss man ja nur die Teile aus Verträgen streichen die einen selber entmachten würden.
Ein Versprechen von Siggi hat da schon gereicht.

Wetten was trotzdem kommt?


----------



## Adi1 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Freichlich wird der Siggi das durchwinken,

nach seiner gescheiterten Kanzlerkandidatur,

braucht er doch wieder eine gut bezahlte Beschäftigung 

Ich tippe mal, bei den Russen wird er den Reibach machen

So, wie Schröder, Fischer und Co.


----------



## Research (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Eher Goldman Sachs und co.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Aha, wo ist die Produktbezeichnung Betrug? Ich bin mir sehr sicher, das auf jedem Joghurt (oder welchem Produkt auch immer) eine Liste mit den Inhaltsstoffen enthalten ist. Da steht dann halt 8% Himbeeren oder was weiß ich, das kann jeder Mensch, der lesen kann, nachvollziehen. Das steht da nicht in chinesisch drauf. Daneben ist auch meist eine Nährwerttabelle zu finden, mit zumindest den wichtigsten Nährstoffen. Es ist natürlich richtig, das es nicht gesund ist, sich nur von Joghurt und anderen fertigen Nahrungsmitteln zu ernähren, wo hat das hier aber einer behauptet? Ein Erdbeerjoghurt ersetzt keine Schale Erdbeeren, die kauf ich mir extra.



Ich hab hier zufällig eine Flasche Müller Milch.
Da steht als Inhaltsstoff "Aroma". Tja, das kann alles mögliche sein. Wo ist die Transparenz?
Denn das ist es, was ich vermisse. Da werden Geschmacksverstärker rein gehauen und das nicht ausgeführt.
Heute hat du in den Bäckereien keinen Bäcker mehr sondern einen Lebensmitteltechniker.



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Zeig mir mal, wo du in Deutschland Hormonfleisch bekommen kannst, bin gespannt.



Sehr interessanter Artikel.
Fleischatlas: Unser taglich Hormonfleisch | ZEIT ONLINE



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Und das mit Antibiotika, vor allem in Hinblick auf multiresistente Keime, sorgsamer umgegangen werden muss ist richtig, aber sollen bei einer Krankheit alle Tiere im Stall sterben? Ein Verbot ist da also wenig hilfreich.



Weniger Monokulturen. Sauberkeit ist das Stichwort. Wenn man sieht, wie teilweise Tiere gehalten werden, ist es kein Wunder, dass sich da Keime breit machen.
Und anstatt mal mehr Geld auszugeben für eine bessere Tierhaltung und saubere Unterkunft, wird einfach Antibiotika reingefeuert. Viel hilft viel.



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du einfach eine Allergie auf Hühnerfleisch? Schon getestet? Und das nun Sport und eine ausgewogene Ernährung gut für den Körper sind, ist nun auch nicht neu.



Und woher kommt die Allergie gegen Hühnerfleisch? Durch industrielle Tierhaltung vielleicht?



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Im Grunde sind doch nicht die angebotenen Lebensmittel Schuld an schlechter Ernährung, da diese allesamt unbedenklich sind, das Problem ist eine unausgewogene Ernährung und dazu zu wenig Bewegung. Da kann die Nahrung aber nichts für, das ist die individuelle Entscheidung des Einzelnen.
> Gesunde Ernährung wird einem halt nicht in der Schule beigebracht, woher soll mans denn wissen?



Die Angebotenen Lebensmittel könnte man ja in schlechte und gute einteilen aber dagegen wehrt sich die Lebensmittelindustrie ja mit Händen und Füßen und Lobbyisten, denn Milchschnitte und Co. sind nun mal eine Süßigkeit und nichts anderes.
Und ein Softdrink mit 11g Zucker auf 100ml erfrischt nicht, er erzeugt langfristig Krankheiten wie Diabetes 2 oder Fettleber.
"Dieser Softdrink kann zum Tode führen" sollte auf den Packungen stehen.
Lieber Wasser trinken, denn der Mensch besteht sowieso hauptsächlich daraus.
Aber Hey -- blad wird das Trinkwasser ja privatisiert, dann steigt mit Sicherheit die Qualität und der Preis sinkt, oder? 
Oder doch eher anders herum? 
Ttip wird es sicher richten und uns neue, bessere Umweltgesetze bescheren und für eine artgerechtere Tierhaltung sorgen, wo ein Huhn auch mal im Garten umher laufen kann -- auch wenns mal von einem Greifvogel erwischt wird -- Natur eben.
Oder macht Ttip nicht doch eher das Gegenteil?


----------



## koffeinjunkie (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

@*Polyethylen*
In der Tat lassen wir das disktutieren da du relativierst und beschwichtigst durch schönreden. Du glaubst ernsthaft das syntethische Lebensmittel langfristig gesund sind obwohl ich erneut betone, dass du die Natur nicht nachmachen kannst oder besser sein kannst als diese und die Erzeugung seit der Industrialisierung in diesem Bereich, für zunehmende Fettleibigkeit und anderweitige Krankheiten wie Allergien etc. schuld ist. Wenn du dich so ernähren und impfen lassen willst aus Angst (eher scheint mir das du dich durch die Propaganda beängstigen lassen hast) das dir auch nur ein Haar durch unsichtbare Gäste gekrümmt werden kann, obwohl dafür flächendeckend keinerlei Bedarf besteht, dann kannst du das gerne machen aber rede du bitte anderen Menschen nicht ein, dass alles was von den Experten verkauft wird, auch bedenkenlos gut ist. Das ist es nicht und das war es nie. Jeder Mensch sollte sich selbst mit den verschiedenen Dingen beschäftigen und entscheiden was er oder sie möchte und nicht eine übergeordnete Instanz.

@*Threshold*
Das versteht er doch nicht (wie vieles andere scheint mir) das es mit der modernen Lebensmittelherstellung zusammenhängt. Stattdessen soll ich allergisch auf Hühner sein, man beachte die Argumentation. Merkwürdig nur das ich das bei den Hühner von meiner Tante (Freizucht auf dem Lande) nicht habe und sowas merkt man sofort. Wenn ich heute erneut ein Chemiehuhn in mich jage, kommt der Effekt binnen 1-2 Tagen zum Vorschein, ich weiß das schon alles. Aber bei uneinsichtigen Menschen kann man lange reden. Selbst Erfahrungen aus erster Hand sind da heiße Luft, deswegen spare ich es mir lieber.  Ein Allergietest habe ich paar Mal gemacht und nichts auffälliges. Die Ursache sind die gepunchten Tiere, fertig. Speziell in diesem Fall nur bezogen auf die Hühner, für mich der Beweis der zudem von mir reproduzierbar ist. Da brauche ich keine Forscher oder Experten die mir das bestätigen oder einen anderen Unsinn erzählen da ich noch denken kann.


----------



## Polyethylen (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zufällig eine Flasche Müller Milch.
> Da steht als Inhaltsstoff "Aroma". Tja, das kann alles mögliche sein. Wo ist die Transparenz?
> Denn das ist es, was ich vermisse. Da werden Geschmacksverstärker rein gehauen und das nicht ausgeführt.
> Heute hat du in den Bäckereien keinen Bäcker mehr sondern einen Lebensmitteltechniker.



Entweder ist es künstliches Aroma oder natürliches/naturidentisches Aroma. Künstliche Aromen werden relativ selten eingesetzt, es könnte aber in dem Fall für künstliche Aromen sprechen, da sonst die Firma aus Imagegründen wohl beim Einsatz nichtkünstlicher Aromen das näher angegeben hätte. 
/edit: Ach man, da hab ich wieder was vergessen, Hirn wie sieb.. Es dürften keine Geschmacksverstärker drin sein, wenn sie nicht deklariert wurden, ein natürlicher Geschmacksverstärker wäre aber z.B. Hefeextrakt, da wird dann nicht nochmal extra Geschmacksverstärker aufgeführt (es sei denn es ist beides drin)
----



> Sehr interessanter Artikel.
> Fleischatlas: Unser taglich Hormonfleisch | ZEIT ONLINE


Interessant, ich dachte immer, das Hormone hier noch nicht eingesetzt wurden, da das ja u.a. auch gegen Ttip oft verwendet wurde, aber danke für den Hinweis, das war was, was ich noch nicht wusste. Hab mich, wie gesagt, noch nicht weiter mit Hormonen beschäftigt.
Ansonsten ist der Artikel aber leider sehr parteiisch, sieht man ja an der Nennung der Organisationen im Text, alles den Grünen nahestehende Verbände...



> Weniger Monokulturen. Sauberkeit ist das Stichwort. Wenn man sieht, wie teilweise Tiere gehalten werden, ist es kein Wunder, dass sich da Keime breit machen.
> Und anstatt mal mehr Geld auszugeben für eine bessere Tierhaltung und saubere Unterkunft, wird einfach Antibiotika reingefeuert. Viel hilft viel.


Die heutigen modernen Ställe sind, denke ich, schon relativ gut. Bei den Missständen weiß ich selbst nicht was ich so recht glauben soll, wie der Fall vor einigen Wochen zeigt, wo laut Filmaufnahmen bei dem Bauernfunktionär katastrophale Zustände herrschen sollen, nach dieser Gegendarstellung (inkl. Tierarzt) sieht das ganz schon wieder anders aus. Was mir auch einleuchtet ist, dass größere Betriebe theoretisch bessere Haltungsbedingungen haben können als Kleinbetriebe, weil sie eher die geldlichen Mittel für Modernisierungen aufbringen können...

Was meinst du jetzt mit Monokulturen? Pflanzen? Wenn ja, sind konventionelle Monokulturen umweltfreundlicher als deren Biolandbauäquivalent - ich rede hier explizit von Pflanzen, die Tierhaltung ist, wie gesagt kritischer zu sehen (Quelle: ab 37:40 min: klick - das hatte ich hier aber sogar schon mal gepostet, das ganze Video ist sehr sehenswert - ab Minute 47 ist auch was zu Ernährungsrisiken)



> RhX07lVoNfgDie Angebotenen Lebensmittel könnte man ja in schlechte und gute einteilen aber dagegen wehrt sich die Lebensmittelindustrie ja mit Händen und Füßen und Lobbyisten, denn Milchschnitte und Co. sind nun mal eine Süßigkeit und nichts anderes.
> Und ein Softdrink mit 11g Zucker auf 100ml erfrischt nicht, er erzeugt langfristig Krankheiten wie Diabetes 2 oder Fettleber.
> "Dieser Softdrink kann zum Tode führen" sollte auf den Packungen stehen.
> Lieber Wasser trinken, denn der Mensch besteht sowieso hauptsächlich daraus.


Ich hab ja nie bestritten, das es ungesunde Lebensmittel gibt, die heute auch zu häufig gegessen werden. Eine Warnung wie bei Zigaretten finde ich dann aber doch übertrieben, man kann doch schlecht alles mit Warnungen versehen, es ist gut gemeint, aber dann kann man so gut wie alles mit einem Aufkleber versehen, da man von keinem Lebensmittel zu viel essen sollte, Obst enthält ja z.B. auch viel Zucker. Ich sehe da eher die Schule in der Pflicht, da den Kindern was beizubringen (die Eltern machen es ja anscheinend öfters nicht genug).


> Aber Hey -- blad wird das Trinkwasser ja privatisiert, dann steigt mit Sicherheit die Qualität und der Preis sinkt, oder?
> Oder doch eher anders herum?
> Ttip wird es sicher richten und uns neue, bessere Umweltgesetze bescheren und für eine artgerechtere Tierhaltung sorgen, wo ein Huhn auch mal im Garten umher laufen kann -- auch wenns mal von einem Greifvogel erwischt wird -- Natur eben.
> Oder macht Ttip nicht doch eher das Gegenteil?


Leitungswasser ist das sicherste Lebensmittel was hier wohl so erhältlich ist und sollte nicht privatisiert werden, weil es mit zur Grundversorgung gehört (gut Strom ist letztlich auch privat, aber da wäre staatlicher Besitz wohl auch besser).
Und das alle Tiere draußen rumlaufen können ist wohl leider eher eine Utopie, zumindest hier, wo soll das ganze Land dafür herkommen?


koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> @*Polyethylen*
> In der Tat lassen wir das disktutieren da du relativierst und beschwichtigst durch schönreden. Du glaubst ernsthaft das syntethische Lebensmittel langfristig gesund sind obwohl ich erneut betone, dass du die Natur nicht nachmachen kannst oder besser sein kannst als diese und die Erzeugung seit der Industrialisierung in diesem Bereich, für zunehmende Fettleibigkeit und anderweitige Krankheiten wie Allergien etc. schuld ist. Wenn du dich so ernähren und impfen lassen willst aus Angst (eher scheint mir das du dich durch die Propaganda beängstigen lassen hast) das dir auch nur ein Haar durch unsichtbare Gäste gekrümmt werden kann, obwohl dafür flächendeckend keinerlei Bedarf besteht, dann kannst du das gerne machen aber rede du bitte anderen Menschen nicht ein, dass alles was von den Experten verkauft wird, auch bedenkenlos gut ist. Das ist es nicht und das war es nie. Jeder Mensch sollte sich selbst mit den verschiedenen Dingen beschäftigen und entscheiden was er oder sie möchte und nicht eine übergeordnete Instanz.


Aha, ich rede hier schön. Ich weiß schon, du stellst so ziemlich den größten Fortschritt in der Medizin infrage, welcher seit gut 70 Jahren erfolgreich angewendet wurde. Bei dir sind ausnahmslos alle Wissenschaftler bzw. Experten gekauft oder manipuliert, die nicht deiner Meinung entsprechen. Wer hier wohl Zuviel Propaganda geschluckt hat, darüber brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden. Du gehörst doch bestimmt auch zu denen, die alle Jahre wieder der beste Bundestrainer sind, oder? 
Ich frage mich auch, liest du überhaupt was ich schreibe? Ich hab schon vorhins geschrieben, das eine unausgewogene Ernährung schlecht ist und z.B. der Grund für die steigende Fettleibigkeit ist - bestes Beispiel sind wohl die USA, wo einfach Zuviel Fastfood gegessen wird, das hat nichts mit neuen Züchtungsmethoden oder Gentechnik zu tun, das liegt an zu fettigem oder zuckerreichem Essen. 

Merke: Kritisches Denken ist sehr lobenswert, ich war früher (vor 4 Jahren oder so) auch viel unkritischer und hab jeder Kampagne von Greenpeace oder wie die alle heißen geglaubt (die schreien halt am lautesten und bringen Schlagzeilen in den Medien - die Wissenschaft ist für ne Schlagzeile viel zu ruhig), aber dann hab ich mich damit mal beschäftigt und wirklichen Experten zugehört. Aber Kritisches Denken bedeutet nicht, alles abzulehnen. 



> versteht er doch nicht (wie vieles andere scheint mir) das es mit der modernen Lebensmittelherstellung zusammenhängt. Stattdessen soll ich allergisch auf Hühner sein, man beachte die Argumentation. Merkwürdig nur das ich das bei den Hühner von meiner Tante (Freizucht auf dem Lande) nicht habe und sowas merkt man sofort. Wenn ich heute erneut ein Chemiehuhn in mich jage, kommt der Effekt binnen 1-2 Tagen zum Vorschein, ich weiß das schon alles. Aber bei uneinsichtigen Menschen kann man lange reden. Selbst Erfahrungen aus erster Hand sind da heiße Luft, deswegen spare ich es mir lieber.  Ein Allergietest habe ich paar Mal gemacht und nichts auffälliges. Die Ursache sind die gepunchten Tiere, fertig. Speziell in diesem Fall nur bezogen auf die Hühner, für mich der Beweis der zudem von mir reproduzierbar ist. Da brauche ich keine Forscher oder Experten die mir das bestätigen oder einen anderen Unsinn erzählen da ich noch denken kann.


Schön, das du weißt, was ich nicht verstehe. Und der Hinweis auf Huhnallergie hab ich nur geschrieben, da du ja keine genaueren Angaben gemacht hattest, woher soll ich wissen, das das mit anderen Hühnern nicht passiert, hellsehen kann ich nicht. Aber ich bin uneinsichtig, na klar. Aber mal wieder typisch: Generell die "böse Lebensmittelmafia" verteufeln die ihren "Chemiedreck" überall reinmixen (merke: alles im Leben ist Chemie). Wenn du gegen ganz natürliche Nüsse allergisch bist, was ist dann? Allergien gibt's, sind kein Geheimnis und können durch vieles ausgelöst werden, ist eine Fehlfunktion des Immunsystems. Ob sie nun durch verarbeitete Hühner, Nüsse oder Chemikalien wie Kaliumdichromat entsehen.
War vielleicht ein Konservierungsstoff, oder waren die Hühner schon zubereitet mit Marinade und so'n Kram? Vielleicht war es was davon. Aber es ist schön, ein einfaches Feindbild zu haben. Schwarz-weiß-denken ist so schön einfach, aber leider sehr fehlerbehaftet.

Und ja, Einzelfälle kann man nicht generalisieren, dafür sind umfangreiche Studien mit vielen Probanden nötig. In der Medizin wird ja auch nicht ein Mittel zugelassen, weil es bei einem gewirkt hat. Vielleicht bekommen 99 weitere starke Probleme. Durch große Studien wird sowas minimiert.
Oder anders gesagt: Wenn jetzt eine Person bei einem Autounfall ums Leben kommt, weil sie angeschnallt war und so nicht mehr rauskam, werde ich jetzt nicht anfangen mich nicht anzuschnallen, weil die Statistik sagt, das Gurte mehrheitlich Unfälle verhindern.
Oder nochwas: Absolut werden mehr Unfälle nüchtern als unter Alkoholeinfluss verursacht - deswegen werde ich nicht vor der Fahrt nen Schnaps zu trinken.


----------



## Research (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Och, Schindluder gibt es dazu aber genüge:*** of data in Chinese clinical trials have been fabricated - ScienceAlert[/url]
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/13/well/eat/how-the-sugar-industry-shifted-blame-to-fat.html
Fette, besonders die gehärteten, sind kein Problem.

Gerade die USA haben überall zu viel Zucker. Brot soll dort so süß sein, das man dass mit Kuchen verwechseln soll. Als Europäer.
Dann die Softdrinks.
Die dortigen Biere, welche kaum Alkohol enthalten. Das war mal als flüssiges Brot gedacht.

Dazu zu wenig Bewegung.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Leitungswasser ist das sicherste Lebensmittel was hier wohl so erhältlich ist und sollte nicht privatisiert werden, weil es mit zur Grundversorgung gehört (gut Strom ist letztlich auch privat, aber da wäre staatlicher Besitz wohl auch besser).
> Und das alle Tiere draußen rumlaufen können ist wohl leider eher eine Utopie, zumindest hier, wo soll das ganze Land dafür herkommen?



Weniger Fleisch essen.
Dann brauchst du weniger Tiere und die wenigen Tiere können dann draußen herum laufen, weil du dann auch weniger Ackerfläche für das Getreide brauchst, das du in die Tiere stopfst.


----------



## Adi1 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weniger Fleisch essen.
> Dann brauchst du weniger Tiere und die wenigen Tiere können dann draußen herum laufen, weil du dann auch weniger Ackerfläche für das Getreide brauchst, das du in die Tiere stopfst.



Nö, dass Problem besteht mittlerweise darin, das hier zu viele Menschen auf den Planeten hocken 

Die futtern was das Zeug hält, und verschwenden Ressourcen ohne Ende,

ohne eine wirkliche Dezimierung unserer Rasse, schaufeln wir jetzt schon unser Grab


----------



## Leob12 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Falsch. Es kommt darauf an wer wieviel verbraucht. Und da ist es eine numerische Minderheit die einen Großteil der Ressourcen nutzt und verbraucht.


----------



## T-Drive (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

sollen grad machen was se wolln


----------



## Rasha (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Hmm die Entscheidung wurde von der EU vertagt 

Jetzt heißt es...NICHT NACHGEBEN!!! 

(wo is der Smilie mitm Basi? : / )


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Und eine vollkommen unwichtige Region kann jahrelange Verhandlungen zum kippen bringen. 
Demnächst brauchen wir uns nicht beschweren wenn die EU im Ausland absolut nicht mehr ernst genommen wird, weder von den USA, noch von China, noch von Russland. 
Dann machen alle was sie wollen und die EU kann sehen was daraus wird, da das Wort der EU kein Gewicht mehr hat.


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Nun, du vergisst da eine Punkt.
Unwichtig, vielleicht.

Nur die EINZIGE Region wo auf die Bürger gehört wurde.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Research schrieb:


> Nun, du vergisst da eine Punkt.
> Unwichtig, vielleicht.
> 
> Nur die EINZIGE Region wo auf die Bürger gehört wurde.


Und diese Bürger haben sich sicher gut darüber informiert oder, sprich zumindest das Abkommen gelesen? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Das läuft überall ähnlich, ein paar moderne Buzzwörter die in den Medien herumgeistern, egal zum welchem Standpunkt. 

Das Abkommen wurde schon länger ausverhandelt, warum nicht früher protestieren und erst kurz vor Abschluss alles verweigern? Sorry, das entzieht sich meiner Logik. 
Das wäre so in etwa als ob ein Kuhdorf irgendwo im Wald (welcher Wald sei dahingestellt) eine wichtige Reform innerhalb Deutschlands kippen könnte auf die jahrelang hingearbeitet wurde.


----------



## Research (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Vielleicht weil es geheim war?

Ich war jedenfalls auf Demo dagegen.
Und ich werde auch nicht vergessen welche Parteien dafür waren.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Research schrieb:


> Und ich werde auch nicht vergessen welche Parteien dafür waren.



Das variiert ja, je nachdem ob sie an den Fleischtrögen dran sind oder nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Research schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil es geheim war?
> 
> Ich war jedenfalls auf Demo dagegen.
> Und ich werde auch nicht vergessen welche Parteien dafür waren.



Geheim? 
2014 wurde der Vertragstext veröffentlicht.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ceta: Wie demokratisch ist Europa? | ZEIT ONLINE



> Kurz zur Erinnerung: Das komplette Ceta-Abkommen wurde von der  EU-Kommission geheim verhandelt, auf der Basis eines geheimen Mandates.  Der Text wurde erst nach Abschluss der Verhandlungen veröffentlicht, und  zwar mit dem Zusatz: Jetzt lässt sich auch nichts mehr ändern!



How about go and ........ youself.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Klar hat sich noch etwas geändert, aber egal.


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Etwa die Schiedsgerichte?
Nein?

Genau das sind die Dinge die man hätte ändern müssen.

Passiert aber nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Schiedsgerichte wurden doch rausgenommen, wurde auch medial kommuniziert. So viel zu deiner Informationsgrundlage...
Beim Freihandelsabkommen mit dem Vietnam gibts auch Schiedsgerichte und Investorenschutz, hast du dich darüber auch aufgeregt? Solange man bei solchen Staaten eine Schiedsgerichtsbarkeit vereinbart stört sich niemand daran, dient ja dem eigenen Vorteil. Und nun kommen alle aus den Löchern und regen sich auf, heuchlerisch, mehr nicht.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ist Vietnam ein Rechtsstaat?


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Falls nicht, sollten die Demonstranten trotzdem gegen solche Abkommen sein, oder nicht? In der Vergangenheit hat es niemanden interessiert wenn solche Abkommen zu Ungunsten von anderen Ländern abgeschlossen werden, und nun beschwört man das Ende der Welt? Tut mir leid, das ist lächerlich.

Die EU profitiert(e) genauso von solchen Abkommen


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das mit den privaten Schiedsgerichten sollte eigentlich nur dort greifen, wo der Handelspartner eben kein Rechtssystem habe, wie wir es kennen.
Damit eben die Interessen der Wirtschaft geschützt werden.
An Sich nicht soo verkehrt, denn das Schütz vor der Willkürlichkeit labiler Staaten.
Nur sind Deutschland, Kanada und die USA Rechtsstaaten. Man muss hier also kein privates Schiedsgericht haben. Klagen kann man ganz normal vor Gericht vorbringen und Richter entscheiden dann.
Allerdings interessiert das die Wirtschaft nicht, denn die will sich nicht von Staaten abhängig machen. Die will in ihrem privaten Bereich bleiben und sogar klagen können auf Schadensersatz, wenn die Fabrik noch nicht mal gebaut wurde.
Das ist ein Unding und gehört entsorgt.

Was man kritisieren kann und muss ist das Freihandelsabkommen mit afrikanischen Ländern.
Rucksichtsloses Freihandelsabkommen - Europa erpresst Afrika - netzfrauen– netzfrauen


----------



## Leob12 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Normale Gerichte sind auch nicht immer neutral. Außerdem gibts diese Schiedsgerichte in der ursprünglichen Form nicht mehr im Abkommen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Vermutlich ohne, sicher ist das nicht.

Der Fall ist interessant.
CETA, TTIP, Schiedsgerichte: Der aktuelle Fall "El Salvador" zeigt was alles moglich ist! - finanzmarktwelt.de

Das Problem ist meiner meinung nach, dass solche Klagen deutlich zunehmen werden und am Ende bereichern sich sowieso nur die Anwälte -- auch so ein Schmarotzerpack.


----------



## MomentInTime (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Allein in Deutschland demonstrieren 320.000 Menschen letzten Monat gegen CETA, TTIP & Co.:
Ein klarer Punkt-Sieg für die Bevölkerung und gegen korrupte Politiker.

Und diesen Monat trägt sich ein weiterer Punkt-Sieg für die Bevölkerung zu:
Auf dem CETA-Gipfel am 18. - 22. Oktober will die EU-Kommission
CETA - das TTIP durch die Hintertür - "vorläufig anwenden".
Falls da die 28 Landesregierungen der 28 EU-Mitgliedsstaaten durch Unterzeichnung
alle mitspielen, tritt CETA sofort in Kraft. Noch bevor alle 28 Parlamente der EU-Mitgliedsstaaten
über CETA abstimmen.
Der Abstimmungs-Vorgang dauert Jahre. CETA ist nur dann beschlossen, wenn alle 28 Parlamente
der 28 EU-Mitgliedsstaaten und das EU-Parlament "JA" zu CETA sagen. Befände sich CETA jedoch
in "vorläufiger Anwendung", könnte CETA nur noch zur Hälfte zurück genommen
werden. Was bliebe wären Mechanismen wie Investorenschutz, also Klagerecht
für Großkonzerne gegen Staaten bei tatsächlichen oder vermuteten entgangenen Gewinnen
durch "zu soziale Gesetzgebung" vor  befangenen Privat-Gerichten.
Der Punkt-Sieg diesen Monat ist Belgien zu verdanken, weil es als einziger EU-Mitgliedsstaat
"NEIN" zu CETA sagt. Grund dafür ist, dass Belgiens Verfassung der Regierung nur erlaubt,
in einer Sache zu handeln, wenn alle Regionen von Belgien dem zustimmen. Und eine Region
von Belgien, Wallonien, hat CETA abgelehnt und somit Belgiens Regierung die Zustimmung verweigert.
Deshalb kann Belgiens Regierung also gar nicht "JA" zu CETA sagen; das wäre Verfassungsbruch.
Es sei denn, Wallonien würde seine Meinung ändern und doch "JA" zu CETA sagen.
Aufgrund von Belgien ist der CETA-Gipfel als Pleite einzustufen.

Trotz eines neuen Angebots von der EU-Kommission sagt Wallonien nachwievor "NEIN" zu CETA.
Es bleibt aber nicht bei Angeboten: Jetzt kommen sogar Drohungen hinzu.
Die von der luxemburgischen CDU-Schwester-Partei geführte EU-Kommission setzt Wallonien ein Ultimatum:
Sollte Wallonien bis zum 24. Oktober - also heute - nicht seine Meinung ändern und CETA zustimmen,
wird das "Konsequenzen" haben.
Walloniens Ministerpräsident beschwert sich über Druck, den die  EU-Kommission auf ihn ausübt
damit er "JA" zu CETA sagt: Paul Magnette auf Twitter: "Dommage que les pressions de l'UE sur ceux qui bloquent la lutte contre la fraude fiscale ne soient pas aussi intenses"
Frei übersetzt heißt sein Tweet: "Zu schade, dass der Druck der EU auf EU-Mitgliedsstaaten, die
den Kampf gegen die Briefkasten-Welt & Steuerflucht blockieren, nicht so intensiv ist."
Tausende retweeten und favorisieren schon diesen Tweet und sprechen Paul Magnette ihre
Unterstützung aus. Sie zeigen ihm, dass die Opposition gegen CETA nicht nur er ist, sondern viel breiter ist:
- 3,5 Millionen Leute haben die europäische Bürgerinitiative gegen CETA und TTIP mitgezeichnet
- Hunderte Gewerkschaften lehnen CETA ab
-  101 Rechts-Professoren aus 24 europäischen Staaten lehnen    Investorenschutz in CETA und TTIP und die jüngsten Änderungen der   EU-Kommission daran ab https://stop-ttip.org/blog/legal-statement-on-investment-protection-in-ttip-and-ceta/
- hunderttausende Leute demonstrieren allein letzten Monat gegen CETA und TTIP

Wallonien weigert sich nachwievor. Wallonien sagt nachwievor "NEIN" zu CETA.
Wenn das bis zum 27. Oktober - also kommenden Donnerstag - so bleibt, dann fällt auch die
CETA-Zeremonie in's Wasser:
Am 27. Oktober ist vorgesehen, dass die führenden Personen der 28 Landesregierungen der EU und der Regierung von Kanada,
vor die Kamera treten, und noch einmal feierlich CETA unterschreiben. Anschließend soll diese Gruppe an Personen
das EU-Parlament ansprechen und darum bitten, Dezember bis Januar über CETA abzustimmen.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn Wallonien standhaft bleibt und dem Druck der EU-Kommission nicht nachgibt,
dann fällt das alles in's Wasser und dann ist CETA wohl gescheitert und schlimmstens dessen Zukunft ungewiss.
Scheitert CETA, scheitert auch das noch angeschlagenere TTIP. Wie beim Domino wird ein Stein nach dem nächsten fallen,
und dann wird auch TiSA fallen. Und dann hat die Herrschaft der Bevölkerung für's erste gewonnen.
Die Schlacht wird dann gewonnen sein, aber der Krieg wird nicht vorbei sein, weil korrupte Regierungen sich immer
wieder auf's neue was einfallen lassen, Macht von der Bevölkerung umzuverteilen zu der Wirtschaft.
Das wird sich so lange so verhalten, wie die Bevölkerung diejenigen der Parteien wählt, deren Kern die Gier ist,
die also immer mehr Macht und Geld ansammeln wollen, statt zum Wohle der Bevölkerung Politik zu gestalten.


----------



## Rasha (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ja wenn.....

Aber ich hoffs mal


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Die Rede ist von Mechanismen wie:
> Investorenschutz-Klausel - Klagerecht für Großkonzerne gegen Staaten bei entgangenen Gewinnen und entgangenen vermuteten Gewinnen durch "zu soziale Gesetzgebung" vor befangenen Privat-Gerichten
> Regulierungs-Rat - Gesetzes-Vorab-Check durch Industrielobbyisten-Gremium auf "ausreichende Wirtschaftsfreundlichkeit" noch bevor überhaupt ein Parlament die Gesetzesentwürfe zu Gesicht bekommt
> Stillstands-Klausel - Sozialstandards können nur noch stillstehen oder abgesenkt werden, aber nicht mehr erhöht werden



Könntest du das mal mit Quellen untermauern? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es einfach "in" ist, gegen Freihandelsabkommen zu sein, da man immer nur die schlechte Seite mitbekommt. Mir fehlt es generell einfach an Neutralität in der Debatte, was ich als Person, die sich noch keine feste Meinung zu dieser Thematik gebildet hat,  schade finde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Versprochen gebrochen? Bilanz von 20 Jahren Nafta

Hier hast du das Fazit zu 20 Jahren Nafta (ein Freihandesabkommen zwischen den USA, Mexiko und Kanada).

Nafta ist quasi der Vorläufer zu TTIP und CETA. Es ist nicht "in" gegen Freihandesabkommen zu sein, es ist die logische Konsequenz aus Abkommen, die nur der Wirtschaft dienen und nicht der Bevölkerung (es sei denn, du gehörst zu den reichsten 10 Prozent, dann ist so ein Freihandelsabkommen sicher von Vorteil).


----------



## ct5010 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Du kannst aber kein Negativbeispiel zeigen und dann sagen, dass deshalb alle Freihandelsabkommen per se schlecht sind. Von der EU profitiert jeder Bürger.


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Könntest du das mal mit Quellen untermauern? Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass es einfach "in" ist, gegen Freihandelsabkommen zu sein, da man immer nur die schlechte Seite mitbekommt. Mir fehlt es generell einfach an Neutralität in der Debatte, was ich als Person, die sich noch keine feste Meinung zu dieser Thematik gebildet hat,  schade finde.



TTIP wird auch in meiner Branche diskutiert -- bin in der Automobilbranche -- und da finde ich die Sache absolut richtig. Endlich gibt es in Sachen Maschinenbau und Automobilbau gemeinsame Grundlagen. Autos, Maschinen und Co, die in Europa gebaut werden, werden dann unverändert in den USA verkauft. Heute muss man noch viele Sachen verändern, weil es unterschiedliche Regelungen gibt.
Das würde damit wegfallen und Kosten senken.

Allerdings ist das auch nur die halbe Wahrheit, denn in den USA entscheiden die Bundesstaaten, welche Auflagen vorhanden sind, nicht Washington. Daher gibt es in den Bundesstaaten auch unterschiedliche Emissionsgesetze für Autos.
Washington müsste erst mal dafür sorgen, dass die bei Ttip ausgehandelten Bestimmungen für alle US Bundesstaaten gelten -- und wie bei uns auch -- lassen sich die Länder nur ungern was von Washington vorschreiben.



ct5010 schrieb:


> Du kannst aber kein Negativbeispiel zeigen und dann sagen, dass deshalb alle Freihandelsabkommen per se schlecht sind. Von der EU profitiert jeder Bürger.



Leider hat aber gezeigt, dass vor allem global agierende Unternehmen von solchen Freihandelsabkommen überproportional profitieren.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leider hat aber gezeigt, dass vor allem global agierende Unternehmen von solchen Freihandelsabkommen überproportional profitieren.


Ähm ja, global agierende Unternehmen profitieren mehr von Handelserleichterungen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran pauschal gesehen schlecht sein soll. 
An diesen global agierenden Unternehmen hängen ganz viele kleinere Unternehmen dran, aber das weißt du sicher. 

Das Unternehmen XY, welches Güter von Dorf A ins 500m entfernte Dorf B liefert jetzt nicht großartig profitiert, ist doch logisch.


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ähm ja, global agierende Unternehmen profitieren mehr von Handelserleichterungen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran pauschal gesehen schlecht sein soll.



Na ja. Die Aktionäre dieser Unternehmen, die schon sehr reich sind, werden immer reicher, die anderen, die von solchen Abkommen nicht profitieren, werden ärmer.
Die Mittelschicht schrumpft. Die Schere zwischen Armut und Reichtum weitet sich, usw.
Was haben denn die amerikanischen Unternehmen als erstes gemacht, als das Abkommen mit Mexiko und Kanada durch war?
Sie haben die Jobs nach Mexiko verlegt um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Die Aktionäre dieser Unternehmen, die schon sehr reich sind, werden immer reicher, die anderen, die von solchen Abkommen nicht profitieren, werden ärmer.
> Die Mittelschicht schrumpft. Die Schere zwischen Armut und Reichtum weitet sich, usw.
> Was haben denn die amerikanischen Unternehmen als erstes gemacht, als das Abkommen mit Mexiko und Kanada durch war?
> Sie haben die Jobs nach Mexiko verlegt um Kosten zu sparen.



Wie kommst du zum Schluss, das jene die nicht explizit profitieren, ärmer werden? 
Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich öffnet sich auch ohne Freihandelsabkommen immer weiter. Die Firmen lagern Standorte auch ohne Abkommen aus. 

Wie gesagt, die Reichen werden sowieso reicher, daran ändert ein Freihandelsabkommen zwischen der EU und Kanada gar nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ähm ja, global agierende Unternehmen profitieren mehr von Handelserleichterungen, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran pauschal gesehen schlecht sein soll.
> An diesen global agierenden Unternehmen hängen ganz viele kleinere Unternehmen dran, aber das weißt du sicher.
> 
> Das Unternehmen XY, welches Güter von Dorf A ins 500m entfernte Dorf B liefert jetzt nicht großartig profitiert, ist doch logisch.



Sind das jene global agierende Unternehmen die schon jetzt Millardengewinne einfahren und sie nicht versteuern? Wozu brauchen die denn ein Freihandelsabkommen, hat doch bisher auch geklappt?

Aber Staaten zu verklagen ist wohl lukrativer, als wirklich zu arbeiten.


----------



## Leob12 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind das jene global agierende Unternehmen die schon jetzt Millardengewinne einfahren und sie nicht versteuern? Wozu brauchen die denn ein Freihandelsabkommen, hat doch bisher auch geklappt?
> Aber Staaten zu verklagen ist wohl lukrativer, als wirklich zu arbeiten.


Befürworte ich irgendwo diese Steuerpolitik? 
Aber warte kurz: Sind es Unternehmen wie Google, Starbucks oder Apple die von CETA profitieren?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zum Schluss, das jene die nicht explizit profitieren, ärmer werden?
> Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich öffnet sich auch ohne Freihandelsabkommen immer weiter. Die Firmen lagern Standorte auch ohne Abkommen aus.
> 
> Wie gesagt, die Reichen werden sowieso reicher, daran ändert ein Freihandelsabkommen zwischen der EU und Kanada gar nichts.



Das Freihandelsabkommen zwischen Kanada und der EU ist ja nicht fix.

Was mich vor allem sehr stört ist das Fehlen von Transparenz.
Niemand kriegt mit, was wie wo ist.
Die Unterlagen für Ttip lagern in der US Botschaft. Wieso lagern sie nicht im EU Parlament oder noch besser auf einer Internetseite, wo jeder nachlesen kann, was gerade Stand der Dinge ist?

Zuerst müsste man eine einheitliche Wirtschaftspolitik machen. Solange Staaten mit Steuervorteilen locken -- wie die Niederlande oder der US Staat Delaware -- hat das alles kein Zweck. Unternehmen, die groß genug sind, können sich so "arm" schreiben und zahlen wenig bis keine Steuern -- das Geld wandert dann nicht in die Staatskassen für Infrastrukturmaßnahmen oder Bildung -- sondern in die Taschen von stinkreichen Säcken.
Und bei der Subvention, die alleine die Landwiortschaftindustrie von der EU bekommt, hat Afrika keine Chance, gegen Produkte aus Europa zu konkurrieren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wieso wird das Abkommen von einer EU-Instiution verhandelt, auf die ich als Bürger keinen demokratischen Einfluss habe?

Warum können die nationalen Parlemente (auf die ich als Bürger ja noch Einfluss habe) nur den Text als ganzes annehmen oder ablehnen?

Die fehlende Transparenz ist das schlimmste an der ganzen Sache. Wenn es ein Abkommen ist, von dem wir doch alle angeblich profitieren, warum wurde dann nicht von Anfang an in aller Öffentlichkeit darüber beraten und verhandelt?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso wird das Abkommen von einer EU-Instiution verhandelt, auf die ich als Bürger keinen demokratischen Einfluss habe?



Die von Lobbyisten gesteuert wird.


----------



## Research (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Etwa das:
Bridge to Canada-The Daily Show with Jon Stewart - Video Clip | Comedy Central

Oder,  Grundwasser wird so Überschätzt:
The right to say no: EU–Canada trade agreement threatens fracking bans | Corporate Europe Observatory
Quebec Fracking Ban Lawsuit Shows Perils Of Free Trade Deals: Critics
Lone Pine, Company Suing Canada Over Quebec's Fracking Ban, Aggressively Lobbying in Ottawa | DeSmog Canada
New NAFTA lawsuits reveal disturbing, dangerous trend | TheIndependent.ca
Kanada verlor, es wird munter gefragt.

Wir schöpfen mittlerweile so viel Mineralwasser das dass nicht mehr genug gefiltert durch Gestein geht. Nicht überall, aber es fängt an.

Gemeinsame Standards bekommen wir über Normen.

Sauberes Trinkwasser, fruchtbaren Boden, stabilen Grund, nicht mehr zu Lebzeiten.

Oh, DE verbietet Fracking?
Klagen wir den letzten Cent aus der Bevölkerung raus. Weil das zahlt der Steuerzahler.

Für die Rente bleibt dann, oha ein Verlust bringt. Zu schade, aber Recht ist Recht. Müssen wir durchsetzen.


Ich lasse Parasiten nicht das Land vernichte das mich am Leben hält.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Profitiert der Endverbraucher im Allgemienen nicht von Freihandel? Beispielsweise sind viele Sachen in den USA einfach günstiger - hätten wir nicht etwas davon, wenn wir keinen Zoll etc. mehr zu bezahlen hätten?


----------



## Threshold (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Profitiert der Endverbraucher im Allgemienen nicht von Freihandel? Beispielsweise sind viele Sachen in den USA einfach günstiger - hätten wir nicht etwas davon, wenn wir keinen Zoll etc. mehr zu bezahlen hätten?



Was ist mit der Mehrwertsteuer?
Die Preise in den USA sind immer ohne Steuer, denn jedes Country, jede Gemeinde kann da selbst bestimmten, was da für Steuern drauf kommen.
Ergo nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## ct5010 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das wusste ich nicht. Aber unabhängig davon hat der Verbraucher durch den größeren Umlauf von Waren und damit die größere Konkurrenz durch niedrigere Preise Vorteile, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Aber ja, natürlich, weniger Arbeitsschutz, Kündigungsfristen und das Weglassen von Sozialleistungenbdrücken den Preis erheblich.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wenn es so weit kommt das ausländische Konzerne den deutschen Staat auf Schadensersatz verklagen können und die Entscheidungsträger sind irgendwelche Privatleute, dann haben wir es geschafft. 
Merke: Macht man ein Ventil auf durch das Superreiche an noch mehr Geld kommen, in diesem Fall mit den Schiedsgerichten unsere Steuergelder, dann wird das auch genutzt. Das ist so sicher wie das amen in der Kirche.


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn es so weit kommt das ausländische Konzerne den deutschen Staat auf Schadensersatz verklagen können und die Entscheidungsträger sind irgendwelche Privatleute, dann haben wir es geschafft.



Das geht so lange weiter bis es den Leuten reicht und eine "zweite französische" Revolution kommt.
Dann ist die ganze Gesellschaftshierarchie wieder verworfen und es darf von neuem Angefangen werden ^^


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht. Aber unabhängig davon hat der Verbraucher durch den größeren Umlauf von Waren und damit die größere Konkurrenz durch niedrigere Preise Vorteile, oder etwa nicht?



Glaubst du echt daran, dass sich auch nur ein Preis eines Produktes für den Verbraucher positiv verändert?
Wenn ich daran denke, was Bandnudeln heute kosten -- 1.49€ -- und was sie vor 5 Jahren gekostet haben -- 0,99€ -- sehe ich da eher schwarz.
Selbst wenn die Unternehmen preiswerter produzieren könnten, werden sie den Preisvorteil nicht an ihre Kunden weiter geben, sondern als Rendite an ihre Aktionäre auszahlen.

Und das mit dem Preis ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso nur Geschwafel.
wichtig sind Standards, die hier in Deutschland gelten, Verbraucherschutz, Arbeitsrecht, Umweltstandards.
All das steht doch in Frage, das will und nur niemand sagen, daher ist das ganze Zeugs auch so geheim -- nicht mal Wikileaks hat da Dokumente.
gerade Deutschland hat sich ja für die Einführung von Genmais stark gemacht.
doch wieso? Seit 2014 ist bekannt, dass die Schädlinge sich am eingelagerten Gift des Genmais angepasst haben.
Resistenz gegen Genmais: Wieso die Schadlinge sich anpassen - Spektrum der Wissenschaft
Es sind inzwischen mehr Insektizide notwendig als beim Naturmais, um die Pflanze zu schützen.
doch wieso hat Deutschland trotzdem ein Interesse daran, dass der Genmais, der wirkungslos ist, angebaut wird?
Ach ja. 
Die größten Hersteller von Insektiziden sind ja Bayer -- die ja Monsanto kaufen wollen -- und BASF. Beides Deutsche Unternehmen. 
Man sieht, wie gut der Lobbyismus funktioniert.



Research schrieb:


> Aber ja, natürlich, weniger Arbeitsschutz, Kündigungsfristen und das Weglassen von Sozialleistungenbdrücken den Preis erheblich.



Du vergisst den Umweltschutz. 
Man stelle sich vor, wir würden den Unternehmen alles erlauben, was sie wollen -- keine Beschränkungen mehr, keine Regulierung mehr.
Die würden innerhalb von wenigen Jahren den Planeten in eine Ruine verwandeln, wo nur noch Reiche unter Kuppeln leben könnten.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> ...Es sind inzwischen mehr Insektizide notwendig als beim Naturmais, um die Pflanze zu schützen...



Das schlimme ist es sind nicht nur mehr Insektizide nötig, es werden auch in zunehmender Menge die härtesten chemischen Keulen aus dem Giftschrank gepackt, die man vor nicht allzu langer Zeit im konventionellen Anbau gar nicht mehr genutzt hatte, weil man der Plage anderst einfach nicht mehr Herr wird.

Ein schönes Beispiel sind auch die sogenanten roundup-ready Pflanzen. Genmanipulierte Kulturpflanzen die man gegen Herbizide auf Glyphosatbasis resistent gemacht hat. Da spritzt man einmal Roundup drüber und alles ist schön sauber unkrautfrei. Schön bequem und günstig für den Landwirt, aber nicht lange. Schon nach ein paar Jahren etablieren sich gegen Glyphosat unempfindliche Unkräuter und breiten sich aus. Die Reaktion? Der Herbizideinsatz muss um das vielfache erhöht werden. Rein zufällig haben sich zwischenzeitlich auch die Preise für die Herbizide vervielfacht...


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Gallien ist besetzt o Cäsar !

Cäsar : GANZ Gallien ?

ceta-bruessel

passt irgendwie , und es besteht noch ein Fünkchen Hoffnung.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Schon nach ein paar Jahren etablieren sich gegen Glyphosat unempfindliche Unkräuter und breiten sich aus. Die Reaktion? Der Herbizideinsatz muss um das vielfache erhöht werden. Rein zufällig haben sich zwischenzeitlich auch die Preise für die Herbizide vervielfacht...



Eben. Die Evolution findet immer einen Weg.
Man muss der Sache mit anderen Mitteln beikommen.
Schick fand ich letztens eine Doku -- hab leider vergessen, wie sie hieß -- wo man Schlupfwespen ausgesetzt hat, damit sie eine bestimmte Schmetterlingsart angreifen.
Der Schmetterling ist an sich nicht das Problem -- aber dessen Raupe frisst alles weg, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
Die Schlupfwespe kam an, hat sich die Raupe gekrallt und weg war die Plage.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eben. Die Evolution findet immer einen Weg.
> Man muss der Sache mit anderen Mitteln beikommen.
> Schick fand ich letztens eine Doku -- hab leider vergessen, wie sie hieß -- wo man Schlupfwespen ausgesetzt hat, damit sie eine bestimmte Schmetterlingsart angreifen.
> Der Schmetterling ist an sich nicht das Problem -- aber dessen Raupe frisst alles weg, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
> Die Schlupfwespe kam an, hat sich die Raupe gekrallt und weg war die Plage.



Das wurde warscheinlich in Gewächshäusern gemacht. 

Auch eine effektive Methode in der Richtung:
Verwirrmethode – Wikipedia


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Alles hilflose Versuche ohne Lobby, die die Chemiewalze nicht stoppen können. Wenn die Chemielobby so weitermachen darf werden in ein paar Jahrzehnten ganze Landstriche unfruchtbar sein.


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schick fand ich letztens eine Doku -- hab leider vergessen, wie sie hieß -- wo man Schlupfwespen ausgesetzt hat, damit sie eine bestimmte Schmetterlingsart angreifen.
> Der Schmetterling ist an sich nicht das Problem -- aber dessen Raupe frisst alles weg, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
> Die Schlupfwespe kam an, hat sich die Raupe gekrallt und weg war die Plage.



Geht aber nicht immer gut aus. Weisst du wieso es in China keine Bienen mehr gibt? ^^


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



taks schrieb:


> Geht aber nicht immer gut aus. Weisst du wieso es in China keine Bienen mehr gibt? ^^



Das ist wieder etwas anderes. Bei dieser Methode ist der Trick, dass man frühzeitig bevor Schaden entsteht eine grosse Anzahl einheimischer Nützlinge auf die Schädlinge loslässt. Wenn man extra eine fremdländische neue Art dafür einführt kann das natürlich nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## taks (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Aber was wenn die Wespen z.B. auch Nützlinge fressen? 
Die Wespen fressen z.B. die Marienkäfer, die Marienkäfer fressen dafür keine Läuse mehr -> Es müssen mehr Pestizide gegen Läuse eingesetzt werden.

Eine Lösung weiss ich auch nicht, aber ich find solche Experimente immer ein bisschen Heikel.


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wespen bekommt man noch relativ einfach in den Griff.

Also die Großwohnraum Variante.


----------



## Rolk (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das Wespen irgendwo in dem Bereich eingesetzt werden wüsste ich nicht. 

Es ging um Schlupfwespen und die sind Artspezifisch sehr genau festgelegt wo sie parasitieren und wo nicht.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



taks schrieb:


> Aber was wenn die Wespen z.B. auch Nützlinge fressen?



Diese Schlupfwespe parasiert exakt nur Raupen bestimmter Falter.
Andere Tiere sind davon nicht betroffen.
 Den Bienen geht es gut. 
Den Marienkäfern geht es gut. 

Und zur Not gibt es Schlupfwespen, die die Schlupfwespen parasitieren, die gerade eine Raupe parasitiert haben.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - GroÃŸ-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 GroÃŸstÃ¤dten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das ist wieder etwas anderes. Bei dieser Methode ist der Trick, dass man frühzeitig bevor Schaden entsteht eine grosse Anzahl einheimischer Nützlinge auf die Schädlinge loslässt. Wenn man extra eine fremdländische neue Art dafür einführt kann das natürlich nach hinten los gehen.



Tja wenn es denn so einfach wäre. Oft sind die Schädlinge Neozoen, die deswegen erst zu Schädlingen werden können weil sie keine natürlichen Feinde haben im neuen Gebiet. Mit welchen Nützlingen willst du sie dann bekämpfen? 
Die heimische Fauna kann sich schon anpassen, aber das dauert Jahre.

Du könntest zum Beispiel keine einheimischen Nützlinge in Deutschland auf Rote Feuerameisen, Waschbären oder Agakröten loslassen, weil es schlicht keine gibt. Ob diese drei Arten jetzt in Deutschland überhaupt überleben können ist mir unwichtig, sie dienen nur als Veranschaulichung.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das hast du bei Schlupfwespen nicht.
Die parasitieren eben nur bestimmte Arten, ist die Art nicht mehr vorhanden, sterben auch die Schlupfwespen.

Es geht ja hier nicht um Kaninchen, die man nach Australien gebracht hat, weil man sie jagen wollte -- Briten eben.
Und sich später wunderte, wieso es immer mehr Kaninchen gibt.
Das gleiche mit Kamelen. 
Oder wie heißt die Krebsart, die aus dem chinesischen Meer in die Nordsee kam, weil Frachter immer etwas Brackwasser mit aufnehmen, bevor sie losfahren?


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das beste Beispiel sind doch die japanischen Riesenkrabben vor der norwegischen Küste, die zu Sowjetzeiten im Westen der UdSSR ausgesetzt wurden, um für Nahrung zu sorgen und sich dann an der Küste immer weiter nach Südosten ausgebreitet haben. Wenn man die Meeresböden dort sieht wird einem ganz anders. Da ist schlicht nichts mehr, alles was da mal war ist weg. Da ist kein Ökosystem beeinflusst worden sondern gleich komplett vernichtet.
Oder der pazifische Feuerfisch an der Atlantikküste der USA, der ähnlich zerstörerisch ist, die Pythons im Südosten der USA...

Andererseits hat z.B. der Wels in den westeuropäischen Gewässern, wo er eingeschleppt wurde, kaum einen negativen Einfluss, wenn überhaupt. Könnt mich korrigieren wenn ich hier falsch liege, aber ich meine das mal so gelesen zu haben.

Ich habe bei solchen Aktionen wie mit den Schlupfwespen so meine Probleme, aber wenn Menschen, die da so viel mehr Wissen und Erfahrung haben als ich, das für den richtigen Weg halten wird der Einfluss abseits der Schädlinge fürs erste wohl eher gering sein. Genug Beispiele für eingeschleppte Arten gibts ja leider mittlerweile.


----------



## Leob12 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel sind doch die japanischen Riesenkrabben vor der norwegischen Küste, die zu Sowjetzeiten im Westen der UdSSR ausgesetzt wurden, um für Nahrung zu sorgen und sich dann an der Küste immer weiter nach Südosten ausgebreitet haben. Wenn man die Meeresböden dort sieht wird einem ganz anders. Da ist schlicht nichts mehr, alles was da mal war ist weg. Da ist kein Ökosystem beeinflusst worden sondern gleich komplett vernichtet.
> Oder der pazifische Feuerfisch an der Atlantikküste der USA, der ähnlich zerstörerisch ist, die Pythons im Südosten der USA...
> 
> Andererseits hat z.B. der Wels in den westeuropäischen Gewässern, wo er eingeschleppt wurde, kaum einen negativen Einfluss, wenn überhaupt. Könnt mich korrigieren wenn ich hier falsch liege, aber ich meine das mal so gelesen zu haben.
> ...



Das beste Beispiel für fehlgeschlagene Schädlingsbekämpfung ist ohne Frage die Aga-Kröte. 
Der Feuerfisch kann wenigstens gegessen werden.^^


----------



## Research (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Waroa-Milbe bei den Bienen.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Die Riesenkrabbe ja auch, waren ursprünglich sogar dafür gedacht.
Ging bei meinen Beispielen ja auch nicht um Schädlingsbekämpfung sondern um Nahrungsbeschaffung (Krabbe), Aussetzen von Haustieren (Feuerfisch, Phython) und Sport (Wels). Das man nicht irgendwelche beliebigen Fressfeinde aussetzt und hofft, dass die Schädlinge dann verschwinden, ohne über die Folgen nachzudenken, weiß heute hoffentlich jeder. Deswegen kann man bei der Schlupfwespe wohl vorsichtig optimistisch sein. Als man die Aga-Kröte aussetzte war man lange nicht so weit.
Problematisch wird es aber auch in Zukunft noch sein, wenn Haustierbesitzer kein Bock mehr auf diese haben oder mit den ausgewachsenen Tieren nicht mehr klar kommen und diese dann aussetzen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Feuerfisch kann wenigstens gegessen werden.^^



Kommt der denn vorher in ein Chlorbad?


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

laubholzbockkaefer-breiten-sich-im-rheinland-aus

Noch ein Segen der Globalisierung, inzwischen nicht mehr nur im Rheinland.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Auch dafür gibt es eine Schlupfwespen Art. Man muss sie nur ermitteln.


----------



## T-Drive (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Bei dieser Größe eher Hornissen.  
Deshalb hege und pflege ich die Nester der großen ,friedlichen Brummer auf meinen Grundstücken wo ich sie antreffe. Bevorzugt in stehendem Totholz.


----------



## Threshold (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Ich finde Spinnen besser. 

Ich hab noch keinen geduldigeren Jäger gesehen. Stundenlang in der Ecke hocken, keine Regung und dann mit einem einzigen Satz zur Beute springen. Großartig.


----------



## BlackAcetal (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde Spinnen besser.
> 
> Ich hab noch keinen geduldigeren Jäger gesehen. Stundenlang in der Ecke hocken, keine Regung und dann mit einem einzigen Satz zur Beute springen. Großartig.


Ich glaube Spinnen haben auch kein Zeitgefühl oder?

Wenn ne Spinne in meim Zimmer ist dann wirdse mit nem Glas eingefangen und vor die Haustür gesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Ich glaube Spinnen haben auch kein Zeitgefühl oder?
> 
> Wenn ne Spinne in meim Zimmer ist dann wirdse mit nem Glas eingefangen und vor die Haustür gesetzt.



Was glaubst du, was das für ein Schock für die Spinne ist, wenn sie seit Sommer in deiner Wohnung ist und du sie jetzt ins Kalte raus schmeißt. 
Du bist so herzlos.   

Ob Spinnen sich was aus Ttipo machen?


----------



## Research (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Verhungern oder vergiftet werden.
Oder gen Norden da es dort kühler ist.


----------



## T-Drive (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob Spinnen sich was aus Ttipo machen?



Ganz sicher !


----------



## Leob12 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Tja, Wallonien ist gefallen, eine Niederlage für die Demokratie (Ironie aus).


----------



## Research (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Tja, gab ja auch keine Abstimmung dazu.


Deutschland: Umfrage: Mehr Gegner als Befurworter von Ceta in Deutschland | ZEIT ONLINE
Wundert mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Tja, Wallonien ist gefallen, eine Niederlage für die Demokratie (Ironie aus).



Keine Ahnung, was man denen versprochen hat.
für mich ist jedenfalls klar, dass Gabriel als Kanzlerkandidat jämmerlich scheitern wird. Der Typ ist untragbar und sollte dringend in Rente geschickt werden.
Ich hoffe, dass man nächstes Jahr die große Koalition in irgendeiner Form abwählen kann.


----------



## BlackAcetal (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Irgendwann gibt es dann nen Knall wenn sich die Bevölkerung mal gegen diese Politik Monarchie wehrt und dann heulen die Politiker wieder rum....ja ja


----------



## Rolk (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was man denen versprochen hat.
> für mich ist jedenfalls klar, dass Gabriel als Kanzlerkandidat jämmerlich scheitern wird. Der Typ ist untragbar und sollte dringend in Rente geschickt werden.
> Ich hoffe, dass man nächstes Jahr die große Koalition in irgendeiner Form abwählen kann.



Ich hatte mal eine einigermasen gute Meinung von Gabriel, aber das hat sich schon länger erledigt. Bleibt wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Threshold (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Rolk schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal eine einigermasen gute Meinung von Gabriel, aber das hat sich schon länger erledigt. Bleibt wohl auch dabei.



Ich fand Gabriel als Oppositionsführer gut. Als er schwarz/gelb die Fehler und unfähigkeiten um die Ohren gehauen hat.
Da war er auch noch gegen Ttip.
Dann wurde er Wirtschaftsminister -- er wäre wohl lieber Finanzminister geworden, aber die CDU hält ja lieber an einem finanzminister fest, der sich mit Finanzen auskennt, also wie man Schwarzgeld in der Schweiz versteckt und so -- und dann hat er aber mal so richtig eine 180 Grad Wende hingelegt, die seinesgleichen sucht.
Plötzlich fand er Ttip super, hat noch mal schnell Klientelpolitik gemacht -- Rente mit 63 -- und sagt heute, dass wir uns um die Wirtschaft kümmern müssen. Der Rest ist ja egal.
Was für ein Arsch. 
Und dann immer diese Fehlbesetzungen. Die Nahles kann nichts.


----------



## Alreech (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass man nächstes Jahr die große Koalition in irgendeiner Form abwählen kann.


Vergiss es.
So wie die Umfragewerte gerade sind gibt es für Rot-Grün-Dunkelrot keine Mehrheit (und da wären Gabriel und der Rest der SPD auch dabei), das gleiche gilt für Schwarz-Gelb.
Auch 2017 wird die große Koalition alternativlos sein.


----------



## Threshold (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Linke, Grüne und AFD wären ja was. 
Aber bei der neoliberalen Politik, die die Afd plant, sind sie die rechte Version der FDP.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



BlackAcetal schrieb:


> Irgendwann gibt es dann nen Knall wenn sich die Bevölkerung mal gegen diese Politik Monarchie wehrt und dann heulen die Politiker wieder rum....ja ja


Politik Monarchie? Wtf?


----------



## Amon (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Also wenn die AfD bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl nicht mindestens 50% holt bekommen wir die bunteste Koalition aller Zeiten. 😉 Das schlimmste wäre nochmal eine GroKo...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Linke, Grüne und AFD wären ja was.
> Aber bei der neoliberalen Politik, die die Afd plant, sind sie die rechte Version der FDP.


Das mit der neoliberalen Politik bei der AfD sind Restposten von Lucke und Co...
Vermutlich wird sich die AfD zu einer national sozialdemokratischen Arbeiter Partei entwickeln 

Die Grünen sind leider auch ziemlich neoliberal und machen nur Politik für Besserverdienende.
Neben den neoliberalen Hartz IV Reformen haben die auch die neoliberale Energiewende zu verantworten, bei der massiv die Energieversorgung privatisiert wurde.
Die meisten dieser Anlagen werden von Besserverdienenden angeschafft, und durch staatliche Subventionen finanziert.
D.h. die Kosten der Energiewende werden sozialisiert, die Gewinne privatisiert. Das ist Neoliberalismus pur.

Allerdings zeigen die TTIP und CETA Demonstrationen das die Mehrheit des Volks sich wünscht das die nationalen Parlamente und Regierungen wieder mehr zu entscheiden haben als die undemokratische EU.
AfD und Linkspartei würden in dem Sinn durchaus gut zusammen passen. Nationalismus und demokratischer Sozialismus, was kann da schon schief gehen ?


----------



## Leob12 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Undemokratische EU? Erzähl mir bitte mehr warum die EU undemokratisch ist.


----------



## Alreech (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Undemokratische EU? Erzähl mir bitte mehr warum die EU undemokratisch ist.


CETA und TTIP sind doch zwei gute Gründe.


----------



## Amon (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Oder der Plan des Herrn Juncker die nationalen Parlamente zu entmachten.

Oder ein EU Parlament welches eigentlich nix zu entscheiden hat.

Oder diese politische EU Elite die meint dass nur das was sie für richtig hält demokratisch ist.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Research (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Undemokratische EU? Erzähl mir bitte mehr warum die EU undemokratisch ist.



Bitte versuch micht mich, oder auch/und andere, deutlich unter dem hier herrschendem Niveau zu verarschen.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Alreech schrieb:


> CETA und TTIP sind doch zwei gute Gründe.


Weil Teile der Bevölkerung durch Schlagzeilen und Schlagwörter aufgehetzt wurden?

@Research
Keine Ahnung was du meinst, drück dich klarer aus.


----------



## Research (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wann hast du denn in irgendeine Organisation der EU gewählt?
Oder deren Vertreter?

Wo kannst du deinen Einfluss geltend machen?

Lange spiele ich das Bezahlter-Propaganda-Trollbot-Spiel nicht mehr mit.
Zu plumb.


Für den Rest hier, zur Unterhaltung:
http://nrodl.zdf.de.glcloud.net/none/zdf/16/09/160906_tafel_dan_1456k_p13v12.mp4


----------



## Alreech (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil Teile der Bevölkerung durch Schlagzeilen und Schlagwörter aufgehetzt wurden?


Funktioniert doch, oder ?

Das schöne ist das dies vor allem durch linke Parteien und Organisationen betrieben wird, die sich dann wundern das die Wähler rechte Parteien wählen die für eine Rückübertragung der Kompetenzen an nationale Stellen sind.


----------



## Leob12 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP &amp; CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Research schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn in irgendeine Organisation der EU gewählt?
> Oder deren Vertreter?
> 
> Wo kannst du deinen Einfluss geltend machen?
> ...



Ich bin 2014 zur Wahl des Europäischen Parlaments gegangen, du etwa nicht? 
Hauptsache schimpfen... 
Und der Europäische Rat setzt sich aus den jeweiligen Regierungschefs zusammen. 
Die Nationalen Regierungen entsenden den jeweiligen Minister zum Ministerrat. 
Ich weiß, es kostet Zeit sich zu informieren, aber wenn ich keine Ahnung habe dann schimpfe ich nicht. Aber jemand anderes soll plump sein. Magst dich ja bei PCs auskennen, bei der EU und deren Organe und Institutionen hast du argen Nachholbedarf.

@Alreech: Schwachsinn, machen Links wie Rechts dasselbe.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Amon schrieb:


> Also wenn die AfD bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl nicht mindestens 50% holt bekommen wir die bunteste Koalition aller Zeiten.  Das schlimmste wäre nochmal eine GroKo...



Funfact: Es wird keine nächste Bundestagswahl mehr geben, da der dritte Weltkrieg da schon längst begonnen wurde.


----------



## Amon (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Wenn Killary Präsidentin in den USA werden sollte ist das gar nicht mal so abwegig.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Alreech schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind leider auch ziemlich neoliberal und machen nur Politik für Besserverdienende.



Da musst du unterscheiden.
Özdemir und Kretschmann sind die FPD Leute in grün.
Roth und Künast sind noch echte Grüne.
Bei den Grünen kriegen aber die Liberalen die Oberhand und dann kannst du auch gleich das Original wählen, denn Kretschmann und Co. interessieren sich nicht für grüne Politik.



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn Killary Präsidentin in den USA werden sollte ist das gar nicht mal so abwegig.



Hast du dir die drei Fernsehduelle angeschaut, die es zwischen clinton und Trump gab?
Ohne internationale zustimmung wird es keine Flugverbotszone geben, denn alleine wird die USa das nicht machen können. Und das weiß sie auch.


----------



## Alreech (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da musst du unterscheiden.
> Özdemir und Kretschmann sind die FPD Leute in grün.
> Roth und Künast sind noch echte Grüne.


Das Problem mit den echten Grünen ist das sie im Prinzip antideutsch sind. 1990 sind sie gegen die Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands gewesen weil sie ein 4. Reich gefürchtet haben.
Den deutschen Bundestag und die deutschen Landtage zu entmachten und dafür die EU zu stärken war genau deren Programm, nachdem sie 1990 die Wiedervereinigung nicht verhindern konnten. 
Wenn es nach den echten Grünen geht dann hat der deutsche Wähler kein Recht mitzubestimmen, sondern nur das Recht zu zahlen und die Fresse zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Dann guck dir doch die EU an.
Wo bestimmen wir da mit?
Du darfst das Parlament wählen, mehr aber nicht.
Entscheidungen werden aber in der EU Kommission gefällt und deren Leute werden von den Regierungen der Länder bestimmt.
Demokratie sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.


----------



## Alreech (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann guck dir doch die EU an.
> Wo bestimmen wir da mit?
> Du darfst das Parlament wählen, mehr aber nicht.
> Entscheidungen werden aber in der EU Kommission gefällt und deren Leute werden von den Regierungen der Länder bestimmt.
> Demokratie sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.


Das Problem ist aber nicht EU exclusiv, das hat auch der deutsche Bundesrat.
Dessen Vertreter sind auch nicht demokratisch gewählt, sondern werden von den Regierungen der deutschen Bundesländer bestellt.


----------



## Leob12 (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann guck dir doch die EU an.
> Wo bestimmen wir da mit?
> Du darfst das Parlament wählen, mehr aber nicht.
> Entscheidungen werden aber in der EU Kommission gefällt und deren Leute werden von den Regierungen der Länder bestimmt.
> Demokratie sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.



Der Ministerrat wird von den jeweiligen Regierungsmitgliedern der einzelnen Staaten gewählt, da darfst du mitbestimmen.
Der Europäische Rat, gebildet aus den jeweiligen Regierungschefs der Mitgliederstaaten, auch da kannst du mitbestimmen.
Das Europäische Parlament wählt bzw muss die Kommissare bestätigen. Und die Europäische Kommission schlägt Gesetze vor, über die das das von den europäischen Bürgern gewählte Europäische Parlament entscheidet. 

Komisch, als deutscher Bürger wählst du auch nur die Parteien im Bundestag und im jeweiligen Landtag, ab dann hast du auch wenig Einfluss wer irgendwohin gewählt/entsendet wird, oder? Lebst du also auch in keiner Demokratie? 
Wenn du jetzt natürlich FDP gewählt hast, dann wirst du deine Interessen von der EU oder auch vom Bundestag schlecht vertreten fühlen, weil sie da kaum/keinen Einfluss mehr haben, aber auch so funktioniert Demokratie. 
Wenn du die EU als "undemokratisch" bezeichnest, dann musst du konsequenterweise auch das politische System der Bundesrepublik Deutschland als undemokratisch bezeichnen.

Ja, man kann die EU durchaus kritisieren, allerdings ist die EU nicht undemokratisch. Du wirst als deutscher Bürger auch nicht zu jedem Gesetzesentwurf oder Beschluss befragt, aber bei der EU ist das dann so schlimm?


----------



## Seeefe (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Alreech schrieb:


> Dessen Vertreter sind auch nicht demokratisch gewählt, sondern werden von den Regierungen der deutschen Bundesländer bestellt.



Deshalb ist der Bundesrat aber nicht automatisch undemokratisch...


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Ministerrat wird von den jeweiligen Regierungsmitgliedern der einzelnen Staaten gewählt, da darfst du mitbestimmen.
> Der Europäische Rat, gebildet aus den jeweiligen Regierungschefs der Mitgliederstaaten, auch da kannst du mitbestimmen.
> Das Europäische Parlament wählt bzw muss die Kommissare bestätigen. Und die Europäische Kommission schlägt Gesetze vor, über die das das von den europäischen Bürgern gewählte Europäische Parlament entscheidet.



Der Europarat besteht aus den Regierungschefs der EU Staaten. Ob die sich alle paar Monate treffen oder ein Sack Reis fällt um, ist in etwa das gleiche.
Der Ministerrat ist im Prinzip das gleiche, nur dass sich da die Minister treffen und nicht die Regierungschefs. Auch hier kannst du den Sack Reis zuziehen.
Das Europaparlament stimmt den Kommissaren zu, die von den Regierungen vorgeschlagen werden. Als ob jemals ein Abgeordneter einen Kommissar abgelehnt hat.
Die Gesetze, die die Kommission ausgekleidet hat, werden von den Parlamentariern durch gewunken.
Das siehst du daran, dass es das Sinnfrei Gesetz mit den geraden Gurken gibt. Die gibt es nur, weil die Industrie sie haben wollen, um schlicht mehr Gurken pro Karton verpacken zu können.

Das EU Parlament ist genauso wie die Kommission den Unternehmen hörig. Dazu fehlende Transparenz. Das nenne ich undemokratisch.


----------



## Leob12 (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Der Europarat ist etwas anderes als der Europäische Rat. 
Aber du kannst dich doch nicht darüber beschweren wenn er laut dir sowieso nichts bringt? 

Der Ministerrat ist zwar das wichtigste gesetzgebende Organ, zusammen mit dem Europäischen Parlament beschließt er die Gesetze. Aber ok, du weißt anscheinend wirklich genau wer etwas macht und wer nicht, mein Fehler. 
Weißt du denn bei den Organen in Deutschland immer genau was sie gerade machen? Also auch undemokratisch. Wo lebst du dann? In einem totalitären/monarchistischen/diktatorischen Staat? 

Deiner Meinung nach machen also die Organe in der EU entweder nichts, oder hören nur auf die Industrie. Dann ist jede weitere Diskussion vollkommen unnötig oder? 

Nochmal: Demokratie bedeutet dass das Volk wählt, und das kannst du. Willst du zu jedem Beschluss abstimmen? Jeden Gesetzesentwurf absegnen bzw darüber abstimmen? Wäre das für dich Demokratie? 
Zum Thema das "Parlament winkt alles durch": 
Parlament lehnt Saatgutverordnung ab | Aktuelles | Europaisches Parlament
Europaisches Parlament lehnt ACTA ab | Aktuelles | Europaisches Parlament
Wenn es das macht, dann ist das natürlich nur dem "Volk" zuzuschreiben. Wenn es irgendwas macht, was dir nicht passt --> undemokratisch. In jedem Fall kann man das Europäische Parlament als unnötig darstellen. Du kannst übrigens auch nachlesen was des Europäische Parlament so macht, schon mal getan? Oder ist es eh unnötig weil sie nur Daumen drehen und der Industrie hörig sind. 
Noch so ein sinnloser Vorschlag eines unnötigen und der Industrie hörigen Institution. 
Abgeordnete fordern Grenzwerte fur industrielle Transfettsauren in Lebensmitteln | Aktuelles | Europaisches Parlament

Böse, undemokratische, bürokratische, abgehobene und unnötige EU... 
Ich weiß, es ist schwer sich zu informieren wenn man ein vorgefertigtes Bild hat, egal ob positiv oder negativ.


----------



## Amon (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Das Europaparlament beschließt die Gesetze?! Ich lach mich tot! Das nickt nur das ab was die EU Kommission vorlegt! Die Kommission bestimmt was gemacht wird und niemand anders! Die Bürger haben Einfluss wenn sie wählen?! Was meinst du warum die Briten aus der EU austreten? Weil Frau Merkel eine eine Entscheidung getroffen hat die diesen Kontinent in den Untergang stürzt und sie keine Möglichkeiten hatten darauf Einfluss zu nehmen! Verteidige du nur weiter diese neue UDSSR.

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Der Ministerrat ist zwar das wichtigste gesetzgebende Organ, zusammen mit dem Europäischen Parlament beschließt er die Gesetze. Aber ok, du weißt anscheinend wirklich genau wer etwas macht und wer nicht, mein Fehler.
> Weißt du denn bei den Organen in Deutschland immer genau was sie gerade machen? Also auch undemokratisch. Wo lebst du dann? In einem totalitären/monarchistischen/diktatorischen Staat?



Wenn ich schaue, wie viele Nebeneinkünfte Politiker haben, die Mitglied des Bundestages sind, frage ich mich, wann sie überhaupt Zeit haben, ihrem "Job" nachzukommen, den sie vom Wähler erhalten haben?
Ich habe inzwischen den Eindruck, dass die Politiker nur noch daran interessiert sind, möglichst viele Kontakte zu knüpfen, damit sie nach ihrer politischen Laufbahn irgendwo einen Beratervertrag bekommen können, denn wer will schon wieder richtig arbeiten, wenn er mal eine Zeit lang Parlamentarier war?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Deiner Meinung nach machen also die Organe in der EU entweder nichts, oder hören nur auf die Industrie. Dann ist jede weitere Diskussion vollkommen unnötig oder?



Wie gesagt, Transparenz.
Solange ich da keine Transparenz sehe, ist das für mich nicht demokratisch sondern Selbstbereicherung auf Kosten der Bürger.
Guck dir den Gabriel an, der wechselt seine Meinungen schneller als andere die Unterhosen. So ein Typ ist eine komplette Fehlbesetzung.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nochmal: Demokratie bedeutet dass das Volk wählt, und das kannst du. Willst du zu jedem Beschluss abstimmen? Jeden Gesetzesentwurf absegnen bzw darüber abstimmen? Wäre das für dich Demokratie?



Demokratie bedeutet, dass die Macht vom Volk ausgeht. Mit Wählen hat das erst mal gar nichts zu tun.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Böse, undemokratische, bürokratische, abgehobene und unnötige EU...
> Ich weiß, es ist schwer sich zu informieren wenn man ein vorgefertigtes Bild hat, egal ob positiv oder negativ.



Frag mal diverse afrikanische Staaten, was die von der EU halten, wenn man ihnen ein "Freihandelsabkommen" mit der Pistole auf der Brust verordnet.


----------



## OField (2. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



> Nochmal: Demokratie bedeutet dass das Volk wählt, und das kannst du. Willst du zu jedem Beschluss abstimmen? Jeden Gesetzesentwurf absegnen bzw darüber abstimmen? Wäre das für dich Demokratie?



Nach dieser Definition war die DDR eine Demokratie und Assad ist ein Demokrat


----------



## Alreech (2. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



OField schrieb:


> Nach dieser Definition war die DDR eine Demokratie und Assad ist ein Demokrat


Die DDR hat sich selber als demokratische Republik bezeichnet.

Generell sind aber Wahlen neoliberal, da sie auf neoliberalen Dogmen wie Konkurrenz und einem Markt der politischen Ideen basieren. 

p.S.
Die Ruhrbarone decken auf was mit CETA kommt:
CETA kommt: Leben mit den Chlormounties | Ruhrbarone


----------



## Alreech (9. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Hurra ! TTIP ist tot !
Die Amis haben Trump gewählt, der wird das nicht unterschreiben.


----------



## aloha84 (9. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Alreech schrieb:


> Hurra ! TTIP ist tot !
> Die Amis haben Trump gewählt, der wird das nicht unterschreiben.



Abwarten.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass er weiter an einem Freihandelsabkommen interessiert ist, die Frage ist nur zu welchen Konditionen.
Kompromissbereitschaft gehört ja nicht zu seinen Tugenden.


----------



## Leob12 (9. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen dass er weiter an einem Freihandelsabkommen interessiert ist, die Frage ist nur zu welchen Konditionen.
> Kompromissbereitschaft gehört ja nicht zu seinen Tugenden.


Vor allem qirds schon genug Lobbyisten geben die ihm die Vorteile erklären werden.


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Alreech schrieb:


> Hurra ! TTIP ist tot !
> Die Amis haben Trump gewählt, der wird das nicht unterschreiben.



TTip wird kommen, keine Sorge.
Die Unternehmen werden Trump schon auf Linie trimmen.


----------



## Adi1 (10. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> TTip wird kommen, keine Sorge.
> Die Unternehmen werden Trump schon auf Linie trimmen.



Nö, kommt nicht

seine "America-First"-Kampagne verhindert definitiv jede Art von Freihandelsabkommen


----------



## Leob12 (10. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nö, kommt nicht
> 
> seine "America-First"-Kampagne verhindert definitiv jede Art von Freihandelsabkommen



Und seine Linie dass er Muslime nicht mehr einreisen lassen will hat er auch schon verlassen, ist von der Homepage verschwunden. 
Auch Trump kann keineswegs gegen die Wirtschaft regieren, die ja enormen Einfluss auf die Abgeordneten ausübt. 

Wir haben auch bei Obama gesehen dass das System im Hintergrund irrsinnig stark ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*

Obama musste ja gegen die Mehrheit der Republikaner in beiden Häusern ankämpfen.
Das braucht Trump nicht. Die Frage ist halt, wie weit die Abgeordneten hinter ihm stehen, denn Fraktionszwang wie in Deutschland gibt es in den USA nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (11. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Obama musste ja gegen die Mehrheit der Republikaner in beiden Häusern ankämpfen.
> Das braucht Trump nicht. Die Frage ist halt, wie weit die Abgeordneten hinter ihm stehen, denn Fraktionszwang wie in Deutschland gibt es in den USA nicht.


Und diese Abgeordneten werden auch von der Wirtschaft beeinflusst. Ubd dieses System wird auch ein Trump nicht umgehen oder ändern können.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und diese Abgeordneten werden auch von der Wirtschaft beeinflusst. Ubd dieses System wird auch ein Trump nicht umgehen oder ändern können.



So sieht es aus. Die Abgeordneten haben alle ihren Wahlkreis und tun alles dafür, dass es dem Wahlkreis, bzw. den Unternehmen, die drin hocken, gut geht.
Sieht man gut an Volker Kauder, der für Heckler und Koch alles macht -- wieso? Weil sie in seinem Wahlkreis sitzen und es wird der Politiker den Wahlkreis gewinnen, der sich gut mit Heckler und Koch stellt.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Die Abgeordneten haben alle ihren Wahlkreis und tun alles dafür, dass es dem Wahlkreis, bzw. den Unternehmen, die drin hocken, gut geht.
> Sieht man gut an Volker Kauder, der für Heckler und Koch alles macht -- wieso? Weil sie in seinem Wahlkreis sitzen und es wird der Politiker den Wahlkreis gewinnen, der sich gut mit Heckler und Koch stellt.



Naja, da werden ein paar Scheine gewechselt, und fertig


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, da werden ein paar Scheine gewechselt, und fertig



Ich will ja Experte werden. 
Die sitzen in allen Talk Shows und sonstige Formate, labern irgendeinen Unsinn und kriegen einen Haufen Geld dafür.


----------



## Adi1 (11. November 2016)

*AW: 17.09. - Groß-Demos gegen TTIP & CETA in 7 Großstädten*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die sitzen in allen Talk Shows und sonstige Formate, labern irgendeinen Unsinn und kriegen einen Haufen Geld dafür.



Ja, das ist ja die Kunst 

Keine Ahnung haben, telegen in die Kamera glotzen, und unverfängliches Zeug labern

Die Pfoten aufhalten, und schweigen

Dazu wird das noch mit Steuerngeldern extra versilbert


----------

